# 30 Day Shred DAY 30 LEVEL 3 26th Apr! 17 shredders!



## mrsswaffer

Welcome to the 30 Day Shred thread! :flower:

We are a group of ladies who started Jillian Michaels' 30DS on 28th March. Here, we track our progress, share experiences and support and encourage each other along this journey! :) Below is a list of the shredders...


SHREDDERS
_most of us started Day 1 at Level 1 on 28th March_

beth_terri - *41lbs* to lose in total
BunNtheOven
choc (started 1st April)
CMarie
Farida_2013 - *25lbs* to lose in total
Jembug - *13lbs* to lose in total
jessicatunnel (started 10th April) - *25lbs* to lose in total
keese22 (starting 6 weeks pp)
Luckyno3 (starting 6 weeks pp)
McPickles - *25lbs* to lose in total
Midnight_Fairy - *10lbs* to lose in total
MiniKiwi - *5lbs* to lose in April
mrsswaffer - *6lbs* to lose in total
mummylove
Mummytobe85 - *28lbs* to lose in total
Nixilix - *14lbs* to lose in total
sevenofnine (started 11th April) - *3lbs* to lose in April
wamommy (started 26th March) - *20lbs* to lose in total
WishfulX1​
We can do it ladies! Well done so far! :dance:

Under the spoiler is my original post to start this thread.


Spoiler
Hi everyone! :hi:

I will be 6 weeks postpartum on Thursday next week, and want to get fit again. I only have about 8lbs to lose to get to pre pregnancy, but I don't necessarily want to focus on weight loss - more fitness and wellbeing. :)

I'll be starting Level 1 of Jillian Michaels' 30 Day Shred on 28th March, if anyone would like to join me. We can support, encourage and motivate each other if we all start together. :flower:


----------



## Nixilix

I may join you :) it was me who mentioned it on our other thread :) I did start on my 6 week pp day but only did 2 before I stopped! Lazy! I want to get back in to body combat and pump so may join the gym too :)


----------



## Luckyno3

I'm joining too! :thumbup:


----------



## Jembug

Me me me, Shaun just laughed at me!!! The git, now he has just pointed out a hottie on master chef. Grrrr. Hot bod here I come!!! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! Girls, we are going to doooooo iiitttt!!!!


----------



## Jembug

Ordered, coming Tomoz x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yessss!!


----------



## WishfulX1

Good luck ladies! I'm on day 6 and loving it! I am unbelievably unfit, day 1 killed me but I'm feeling much better for doing it. I'm so impatient so had to measure today and already lost half an inch of my waist, hips and thighs :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooh, well done. :)


----------



## Luckyno3

Will order next week saw a bit on you tube looks brutal but looking forward to a firmer body ( I hope) x


----------



## Jembug

Well done wishful. Did you take a before photo?
A lady on my fb did and then took one two later, so half through and the results are amazing!!!!

I've got 30 days from Thursday for my big night out with my friends. 
It would be fab to be near my pre pregnancy weight and have a firmer body. 
(not been out for ages and my confidence is very low, let alone feeling rubbish about my body) so I'm really up for this and have high hopes! Lol x


----------



## Nixilix

I got 30 days til a hen do so am going to try - but i do want to get into body combat and pump and sont want to over do it!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Don't take on too much, Nix! 30 Day Shred is pretty tough on its own!


----------



## WishfulX1

30ds is tough! And enough on its own for me.

I did take before pics, they are awful! I started at 10st 4lb, 9st 7 pre pregnancy so don't have too much weight to lose but I have wobbly bits everywhere, my before pic my stomach is so bloated looking! 

Just be careful when yous start, I've got a painful ankle and have googled and it seems pretty common for 30ds, seems to be the jumping jacks so I've switched to just jogging on the spot at those parts until my ankle gets better. 

I've just finished day 7 this morning and will admit I'm getting very bored but knowing it will change in 3 days is keeping me going, I'm strangely excited to see what level 2 is like! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, nice one. :)

I'll take photos - I think it'll spur me on!


----------



## Jembug

Well done wishful! I'm 9 stone 5 and my pre pregnancy is 8 stone 7.
I just want to get in my jeans!!
Can't wait to start and I'm sure you ladies will spur me on knowing we will all do it! My husband keeps saying you won't do it. So I will :) x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yeah, you show him Jem! :)

My pre-pregnancy weight is around 9 stone (I never really weighed myself on a regular basis), and I'm currently 9 stone 8lbs, so 8+ lbs to lose. :)


----------



## helen_beee

I'm on day 5 on level 3 and it is brutal! But it gets results. Something I found really helpful for level 2 is to exchange the neck roll for the knees - as in level 1 (warm-up), it can be hard work on the knees. I lost 2 inches off both my thighs and an inch of my stomach in the first 10 days. I was 9 and a half stone pre-pregnancy, I was 11stone 8lbs 8 weeks ago and I'm now 10stone 7lbs so I still have another stone to go. I can't decide between ripped in 30 or 6 week 6 pack for after this so if anyone has experience of either let me know xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done, hun. Thanks for the tips. :thumbup:


----------



## Luckyno3

Wow amazing results helen if I get similar be over the moon. I have 1stone 8 pounds to loose x


----------



## helen_beee

I should also add that I'm eating a calorie controlled diet so my results aren't just down to 30DS. I also do a couple of zumba sessions a week, particularly on days that I want to have a bit of a treat (or days when I'm needing an endorphin pick me up) xx


----------



## McPickles

This thread has inspired me to order the DVD and join in too! Looking forward to getting started :)


----------



## CMarie

Hi Ladies, mind if I join? :flower:

My LO is quite a bit older, but I'm trying to lose at least 10 pounds by the beginning of June for a special occasion. I ordered the 30 Day Shred awhile ago and tried it, but didn't end up keeping up with it. Maybe being in a group with ladies doing it with me will keep me on track :)

When I was reading about the 30 Day Shred I found this chart (not mine!) that I thought might come in handy too :) I'll be using it for sure!

https://i46.tinypic.com/2qsa2qb.jpg


----------



## Luckyno3

Cmarie that chart looks good defiantly want to track inch loss too. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Welcome ladies! That makes 7 of us starting on Thursday. Let's do this. :)

That chart looks really good! I'll be printing it off when I'm on a computer. :D


----------



## MiniKiwi

Can I join too? I completed the 30ds in January and lost 4lbs but didn't take measurements, I definitely will this time. Also, make sure you take photos. The difference is super motivating :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Of course you can. :)


----------



## Jembug

Welcome ladies xxx 

My DVD should have come Saturday but I noticed I put the wrong postcode- I put my mums one down and I moved out nine years ago!! Ha ha, I put the correct address though, so assuming it's not here coz of the snow??

Never though I'd be looking forward to exercise!! X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hehe! I hope it gets to you somehow, Jem! :)


----------



## Jembug

It's arrived :) and my husband is still taking the p!!! Grrr


----------



## Nixilix

Think i might order DVD as getting on YouTube via tele is a gaff. Going to do cycling too and running :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im in :)


----------



## BunNtheOven

I totally want to do this, before I was pregnant I was 125 lbs roughly(I can't remember the exact weight) and a year later after having Kaycie, I'm 152lb( i ended up 177lb before I had her). Ugh! I just don't have time to go to the gym, either. Where I live, the closet gym is roughly 20 minutes away so it's really to have 40 minute driving time for an hour workout. I just ordered this! I'm excited! If I can get down to 135 I'll be tickled!


----------



## Farida_2013

:thumbup: I am in!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! Amazing! Well done girlies. Two days to go!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

Too excited! Not! I've already taken befores - been lookin at other before and afters and hope I see results like that! I'm up for sharing them. Remember to take them at day 10
And 20 too!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I wont be weighing myself but I will measure. I wont weigh because from experience I put on weight when toning as muscle weighs more. I put on 7lbs when marathon training but I was actually at my fittest ever! So no weighing from me but will measure when get chance (hopefully tomorrow) I am currently only walking 2-4miles 3 times a week but I hope to be back to up 20miles minimum a week when the weather improves ;)

Not going to watch diet either- REALLY should but I dont have time atm and have to just grab food as and when. x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nixilix said:


> Too excited! Not! I've already taken befores - been lookin at other before and afters and hope I see results like that! I'm up for sharing them. Remember to take them at day 10
> And 20 too!

some of the results I have seen are amazing!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm not watching what I eat either. Just eating whatever I want - when Harry was born, the midwife told me chocolate is good for breastfeeding. :thumbup: So I'm hanging on to that!

I weighed myself today, and the breastfeeding and walking are doing their job! I'm now 9st 6lbs, so I only have 6lbs to go. :D Maybe more if I can do it, but pre-pregnancy, it seemed I would plateau at 9st.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im back in my old clothes but I know my shape has has changed pp (hips and thighs! !)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Mine too, same area! My thighs look massive to me. When I was pregnant, they were in proportion - now they look huge. :p


----------



## sevenofnine

I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I probably won't even make it through workout 1, but I AM IN!!

:loopy:

My stomach is so fluffy and gross!


----------



## Jembug

Yep my thighs look huge to me!
I too, will be eating whatever as I'm only got extra weight due to baby, I usually can eat anything and not gain.
X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Me too, Jem. Or that's how it was pre-pregnancy anyway! :D

Welcome sevenofnine! :)

I think I'll do a list of us on the front page with our individual goals. If you're comfortable doing so, post your target weight loss in lbs. :flower:


----------



## Mummytobe85

Ladies can i join in too?

I've had 2 babies in 2 years so im scared that my stomach muscles are dead :wacko: 

I hate what i see in the mirror especially my jelly belly! i've joined MFP and counting all my calories and took a before picture to keep myself motivated.

My youngest isnt sleeping through the night yet but i defo wanna lose 2 stones if more, currently i weigh 13 stone but want to be 11 stone x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yessss! Welcome hun. :D


----------



## Jembug

Welcome all new ladies xxx

So this morning I weighed 9 stone 6
And my pre pregnancy weight is 8 stone 7- my goal :)


----------



## MiniKiwi

I'm hoping to lose about 5 lbs in April, so you can put down 5 lbs. 

I lost 4 lbs last time but didn't take any measurements so I'm going to do that this time. It's March 28th in 14 hours in New Zealand so I guess I'll be a day ahead of you all! Here are my before and after 30DS January pictures :)
 



Attached Files:







02.01.13.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 16









02.02.13.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 14









Jan2.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 15









Feb2.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mrsswaffer

Great photos! I can definitely see a difference. :)


----------



## sevenofnine

Goal for April: 3lbs (I'll take anything at this point... it doesn't seem to be coming off!!!)

Total goal: 15lbs

Current weight: 140lbs
Goal weight: 125lbs


----------



## beth_terri

Aww I want to but Logan jammed my disk into my wii!! If I get another one in time ill join haha x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

You can use use YouTube for now :) welcome newbies.

Nervous!!! Hope it wworks


----------



## BunNtheOven

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I wont be weighing myself but I will measure. I wont weigh because from experience I put on weight when toning as muscle weighs more. I put on 7lbs when marathon training but I was actually at my fittest ever! So no weighing from me but will measure when get chance (hopefully tomorrow) I am currently only walking 2-4miles 3 times a week but I hope to be back to up 20miles minimum a week when the weather improves ;)
> 
> Not going to watch diet either- REALLY should but I dont have time atm and have to just grab food as and when. x

I know what you mean, when I use to work out everyday(before I was pregnant) I weighed 137 pounds and looked about 110 pounds). when I stopped working out, i dropped down to like 125 pounds! It's amazing how much muscle weighs! I'm not going to do some insane diet because I know I'll never stick to it, but I'll surely eat healthier then I have been!


----------



## Farida_2013

Right I was 79.5 Kg (175 lbs ) 3 days ago
Target: 68Kg (150 Lbs) before 1st of may! hehe

I will post pictures soon! :)

So that's like.. 25 lbs in 1 month eeek! I am not even sure if it is doable! :(


----------



## Nixilix

12lb 2. Want to be 11st! Going I have to eat good too. Not 3 creme eggs a day!


----------



## mummylove

I have this dvd for about a year now and still not had chance to do it lol. I do go gym 3 times a week tho but i would really like to do this as well


----------



## Jembug

Good photos!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Welcome mummylove! :thumbup: Let's do it together. :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

welcome :) might take my pictures later though have managed to avoid my body until now (Think I am in denial LOL) x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'll do mine if you do yours, hun. :p


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

*gulp* I have been avoiding what I really look like I think, its not THAT bad considering I have just had a baby and also my third but I definitely look better with clothes on! Oh well this is the start of a new body :D


----------



## Nixilix

I've done mine :) af made me fatter last weeks I'm 12.1 today. Lowest since birth :) want to crack in to the 11's! Going to try and buy in hmv today :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good lass! :p What target weight loss shall I put on the front page for you, Nix?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I need to use the scales at my mums place so I will update later. Dread what I weigh now!


----------



## beth_terri

Do you reckon a stone is possible to lose in a month whilst exercising? In my first 4 weeks of slimming world I lost my stone. Went from 14 stone 3 to 13.3!! I'm now 12 stone 13 :)

However since I've started the gym my weight loss has slowed drastically. So if I do this do you think setting a stone goal is doable??


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'd say it's ambitious to do that healthily, hun. Maybe half a stone (7lbs) is a bit more realistic - two or three pounds a week. :)


----------



## Luckyno3

Hi ladies I'm looking forward to starting but will be a week behind as not 6 weeks yet! I have been on ww to make a start on weight loss and so far so good. Will take some pics later I feel hideous but all in the name of a beach bod:haha:


----------



## keese22

I'd like to start it next week when I'm 6 weeks pp. not sure how much I have to lose (don't find it helpful knowing his much I weigh !) 

At a guess half a stone (ish)

The main aim Is to get fit again and fit in my old clothes again :)


----------



## beth_terri

mrsswaffer said:


> I'd say it's ambitious to do that healthily, hun. Maybe half a stone (7lbs) is a bit more realistic - two or three pounds a week. :)

Yeh I suppose. I just want it gone lol. Got 2 stone 13 to lose to get back to ten stone and a happy size 10!! X


----------



## Jembug

I agree Beth, half a stone if you do it correctly? A stone maybe too much? I have just under a stone and I'm out at the end of April- would love to lose it all but I think it's wishful thinking.

Ladies are you posting photos on here? X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Not sure jem? 

I would like to lose 10lbs to be my best weight but not sure adding muscle will make me stay same?
I am not going to diet as don't have time atm but after the shred I hope to maintain x


----------



## beth_terri

Are you all planning on doing it at a set time (morning/night) or just when you can?? 

Ill def do before and after pics when the 30 days are up. Xx


----------



## Nixilix

When are those with more than one doing it? Jude isn't the issue my 2 yr old is! If I do it when she is awake she says "don't like it anymore"! Might do it when she's eating lunch. But she doesn't last 25 mins in high chair!


----------



## Nixilix

And I just had a KFC! Put me down for 11st. That's 1 stone :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ughh my kids have twi weeks off too. That will balls up my plans lol will def be morning/lunchtime for me x


----------



## beth_terri

My eldest (3) will join in haha. And Rory will sit watching me xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I took my photos! Coming up....

EDIT - I just realised I took my photos while wearing black covering up my skin. Never mind; I guess you can sort of see the silhouette! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







day1a.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 12









day1b.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Jembug

Well done mrs, if I knew how to put photos on the comp I would! Lol
I've no idea when? Maybe when the kids are in bed? Shaun can disappear upstairs with Ruby.

I've had a snickers ice creak to help soothe my sore throat, ha ha, but then I had a choc sponge slice. At the end of the day, I would normally eat that rubbish tbh! I just have wobbly bits that have to go.
Will let you know when I've done it, eeeek x


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm going to do it whenever I get the chance! If Harry's down for a good sleep in the day, I'll be able to do the DVD and have a nice shower. :)


----------



## wamommy

EEP!! May I join? I started the Shred yesterday (March 28th) and didn't even know this section was on BnB! It's nice to see some familiar names from 2nd and 3rd tri boards :)

I have about 15 pounds to lose to get back to pre-pregnancy weight, but I'd like to lose 20... All of my weight is around my belly, unfortunately, and I'm hoping the shred helps! Luckily DH has been super supportive and takes the kids while I do the dvd. So far, so good!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! Welcome. :)

But I'm confused! It's 2:50am on 28th in the UK now. I thought Washington, USA was behind us in time. :shrug:

:wacko:

How did you find the first workout? :)


----------



## Farida_2013

Well, I started the Level 1 just now! :D I feel great and it's good to feel my tummy again! I used to work out a lot and it's the first time for me to feel 'floppy' so weird and depressing... But now I feel like there is hope yet! :D

I hope you guys stick with it and motivate me to do so too, I find it so demotivating not seeing change straight after haha but we all just have to stick to it!

Swaffsy! Let me know how it goes tomorrow when you start !! Let's see how long it takes us to breathe through level 1 and get to level 2!! :happydance:


----------



## Nixilix

So I am awake and its Thursday! Better think when I'm fitting this in today! Probably best this afternoon when it's nap time. Need to sort a food shop too so maybe do that this morning :)

Come on girlies! Good luck! I used beans for the weights although may see if hubby can get some for me!


----------



## wamommy

mrsswaffer said:


> Yay! Welcome. :)
> 
> But I'm confused! It's 2:50am on 28th in the UK now. I thought Washington, USA was behind us in time. :shrug:
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> How did you find the first workout? :)

:rofl: :rofl:

I truly am insane. If LO doesn't start sleeping more I may lose track of weeks instead of just days!!

It is the 28th (technically) now! It's just after midnight here. I started the 26th, then... LOL. 

The first workout was pretty good, not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. I was actually really surprised when I woke up sore this morning! Today was a little tougher though, because I was sore from yesterday. I did find the cardio easier... Maybe wishful thinking :haha:

Good luck today, ladies! I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Today's the day!! :) I'm up feeding my boy, but wish he'd given us longer to sleep this morning!

I'm going to do the shred this afternoon as I've got my 6 week check at 10:30am and - if I can make it - the breastfeeding support group at 12pm. :)


----------



## beth_terri

Ill be doing mine this afternoon. I'm so tired :( Logan and Rory got up at about half 5. X


----------



## mrsswaffer

Luckily, I've just rocked Harry to sleep in his Moses basket. Half an hour extra in bed, I think!!


----------



## McPickles

My DVD has still not arrived so I'm going to attempt to use YouTube to get me started :) got a whopping total of 25lbs that I would like to get rid off in total. Will be taking measurements though instead and watching how that goes! Started with a Billy Blanks tae bo workout yesterday to give my muscles a scare into waking up again :) Good luck all


----------



## beth_terri

You can put on the front page that I have a total of 41lbs to lose. But will aim for around 8-10lb with 30 day shred. X


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My dvd not here yet so I am using youtube too. 

BEen on two mile walk so doing dvd tonight. Nervous! Need to do pic's x


----------



## beth_terri

Workout one done. Pics and measurements taken! But won't post them until the 30 days are up lmao. Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well, I'm back from the doctor's and my breastfeeding support group. Just feeding Little Man, and then I'm going to do the DVD if he lets me! :)

Well done beth_terri for doing the workout today!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Minr wil have to be when kids in bed x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay!! I did it! Totally did the modified versions of most bits, and really hate the cardio sections, but I got through it. :happydance: I wonder if I'll be doing that dance tomorrow! Eep!


----------



## beth_terri

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Minr wil have to be when kids in bed x

I did it when mine were eating dinner lol. Kept them both amused at the table. X


----------



## mrsswaffer

3pm seems like a good time for me to do it - his nap gave me enough time for a shower too. :)


----------



## beth_terri

Also thought I'd post this to show how well another member did wit it! Xx
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...tness/1778393-my-weightloss-ww-then-30ds.html


----------



## sevenofnine

I'm in the US, and it's 12pm here. I will be doing mine after my husband gets home to watch this sassy girl! WISH ME LUCK... I don't think I've done any exercise aside from "fork-with-food-to-mouth" for the past 10 months!!

Also, I'm scared to take before pictures... but I'll do it...


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good luck hun!! I was pleasantly surprised - it's not as bad as I thought. :) I'm not sure I'll be saying the same in a few days time!


----------



## keese22

Ordered it off amazon this morning and it's now been dispatched...bit scared! Best dig out the weights!

Think in going to take some Measurements before I get started :)


----------



## Jembug

Well done ladies who have done there's!!
Will be doing mine at 7ish after kiddies in bed. Ive never excersied!! Last bit I did was in PE lessons and I left school in 2000, ha ha.

Will get the husband to take photos and I will work out how to post :) xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

I should add - I didn't use weights! I think I'll build up to it! Also, I have no idea which weights to get! :shrug:


----------



## Jembug

I like the beans idea, ha ha.
I've got the worst af pains ever, but no af yet- just typical!

Front page looks great xx


----------



## wamommy

mrsswaffer said:


> I should add - I didn't use weights! I think I'll build up to it! Also, I have no idea which weights to get! :shrug:

I used 3 pounders, which felt about right. 

The really tough part of the cardio for me was having to hold my chest while I jump! I tried a sports bra, pumped right before, and I still fell like they'll rip off!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh yeah, those jumping jacks!! My boobs were propelling me higher, I think! ;)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The one time I am thankful for s boobs lol.

I used tins of soup lol


----------



## Jembug

Oh my goodness! Is all I can say, lol.
My before photos have spurred me on, hate my body, roll on day two xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im bloody exhausted. I was mega struggling at the end :/


----------



## mrsswaffer

We are superwomen!! Well done girls. :)


----------



## Nixilix

Ok I'll confess I didn't get chance today BUT I did walk with the double buggy (and remember my eldest weighs 38lb!)

I will defo do tomorrow and will just do 29 day shred!


----------



## sevenofnine

Just got done... I literally have the activity and endurance levels of a 70 year old. I haven't exercised since before I got pregnant... so needless to say, I did terribly! Didn't even use weights!!

But I did do the whole thing, despite only having 3 hours of sleep under my belt from my little princess! :dohh:

UHG. Am I the only one who started getting tired during the warm up? :blush:


----------



## beth_terri

sevenofnine said:


> Just got done... I literally have the activity and endurance levels of a 70 year old. I haven't exercised since before I got pregnant... so needless to say, I did terribly! Didn't even use weights!!
> 
> But I did do the whole thing, despite only having 3 hours of sleep under my belt from my little princess! :dohh:
> 
> UHG. Am I the only one who started getting tired during the warm up? :blush:

I found it quite easy tbh. But im used to cardio lately as ive been spinning/running quite a bit lately. A few people I know have really struggled with it and say that level 2 is like death haha x


----------



## Farida_2013

sevenofnine said:


> Just got done... I literally have the activity and endurance levels of a 70 year old. I haven't exercised since before I got pregnant... so needless to say, I did terribly! Didn't even use weights!!
> 
> But I did do the whole thing, despite only having 3 hours of sleep under my belt from my little princess! :dohh:
> 
> UHG. Am I the only one who started getting tired during the warm up? :blush:

Hahahahahahaha! You made my night!

You will be surpirised how your stamina gets higher as the days roll on!!

Time for tea now and then I will do it! :coffee:


----------



## WishfulX1

Well dome for day 1 ladies!! Do you all mind if I stay with yous? I can't find any groups at a similar stage to me :( 

I completed day 9 level 1 today, last day tomorrow then onto level 2 eek!! I had to have 2 days off as my ankle was really hurting from the jumping jacks. 

I'm definitely feeling loads better than I did at the start, I do it at 7am every morning otherwise I know il just make excuses throughout the day! 

Going to measure tomorrow before level 2 so il post my 1/3 way results :)


----------



## Farida_2013

WishfulX1 said:


> Well dome for day 1 ladies!! Do you all mind if I stay with yous? I can't find any groups at a similar stage to me :(
> 
> I completed day 9 level 1 today, last day tomorrow then onto level 2 eek!! I had to have 2 days off as my ankle was really hurting from the jumping jacks.
> 
> I'm definitely feeling loads better than I did at the start, I do it at 7am every morning otherwise I know il just make excuses throughout the day!
> 
> Going to measure tomorrow before level 2 so il post my 1/3 way results :)

Oooo I don't know how long I should stay on Level 1 .. 9 days you say? or is it until we feel we can progress...

Also yeah tell us your results :D I am on day 2! Wish me luck!


----------



## wamommy

Jembug said:


> Oh my goodness! Is all I can say, lol.
> My before photos have spurred me on, hate my body, roll on day two xx

I know! I didn't think my body looked that bad until I saw my befores! Ah well, it will make for a better transformation :)


----------



## sevenofnine

beth_terri said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> Just got done... I literally have the activity and endurance levels of a 70 year old. I haven't exercised since before I got pregnant... so needless to say, I did terribly! Didn't even use weights!!
> 
> But I did do the whole thing, despite only having 3 hours of sleep under my belt from my little princess! :dohh:
> 
> UHG. Am I the only one who started getting tired during the warm up? :blush:
> 
> I found it quite easy tbh. But im used to cardio lately as ive been spinning/running quite a bit lately. A few people I know have really struggled with it and say that level 2 is like death haha xClick to expand...

I think the farthest I've ever ran is just to the bathroom! :haha:

I am SO out of shape... hopefully level 2 won't kill me!


----------



## Jembug

My husband said my arms look fat in the photos- I didn't even notice those! I'm going to try and do mine in the morning coz all day o kept thinking about it x


----------



## Farida_2013

Day 3 From the 30 day Shred! (Obviously nothing changed in my body yet but I am using these pictures as the Before Pics...)

The first picture are from me when I first got pregnant :( I miss my body.. but I plan to get a better more toned one!

The second two are now.. at the start of this work out.. I gained 33 Kgs (72 lbs) in Pregnancy.. which is a lot.. I am 180cm tall (5 ft 10)

I am now 175lbs which means since I gave birth I lost 28 lbs.. gives me a bit of hope!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1661.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_3747.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10









IMG_3748.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mrsswaffer

Happy Good Friday everyone!

WishfulX1, of course. :flower: You're paving the way for us all! :p When was Day 1 for you, and how many lbs do you hope to lose? I'll add you to the front page. :)

Well, it's 7:35am here and we're not up yet - Harry's just having a feed, and DH goes to work for 9am. I've got the in-laws coming to visit for lunch, so I hope to have the workout done by then. Harry usually naps for a good hour or so in the mornings. I'm dreading it a bit because I haaaate working out, but this thread is great motivation. :thumbup:


----------



## Jembug

I missed the opportunity already, maybe I can send DH out with the girls? I've lost 22lb since birth- 7 weeks today, if only we didnt have to have a baby to lose all that weight so quickly! X


----------



## Luckyno3

Go ladies hope all going well cannot wait to join you x


----------



## mummylove

I would just like to wish u all good look and hope u all stick to it. I am starting mine Monday fresh month fresh workout. Think its going to kill me cus i also go gym as well so some hard work a head for me lol


----------



## beth_terri

Day 2 workout done! Arms are a little achy from yesterday's pressups though! 

The kids were sat playing nicely whilst I cracked on xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Same here, Beth. My arms! And thighs! Hehe. :p

I've done my day 2 too, before the in-laws get here. :thumbup:

The top of my back really hurts when I jump around though (under my shoulder blades) - it wasn't the case yesterday. I found the jumping jacks really hard today because of that. :(


----------



## _Natalie_

Hey ladies, just wanted to jump in and say hey! Guess I cant really join this thread, since I'm on about DAY 40 of the shred now, lol.

I posted my weightloss on another thread, think Beth put the link on. I've lost 10lbs in total now, and 2.5inches off waist (wish I'd measured everywhere before and after, grr)

Keep going everyone, and well done so far! 40 days ago I was the unfittest person ever! Your strength will increase by day 6/7, honestly!

xx


----------



## WishfulX1

Well done on day 2 everyone!! I've finished level 1 woohoo!! 
I still felt it quite hard tho so in worried about starting level 2! 

I measured and weighed today and I've gone from 10st 4.6lbs (144.6) to 10st 0.8lb (140.8) 
I'm hoping to get back to 9st 7 so that would be 11lbs in total to lose from day 1 of the shred which was Monday 18th march. 

Measurements today show just on level one I've lost 1.5inches from my waist (around belly button) and 1 inch on everything else, hips, bust, thigh, belly (under belly button and biggest lump in belly haha) 

Keep it up girls!! :)


----------



## Jembug

Just completed day two :)
I found it harder today and two seconds out, lol.

That women annoys me when she says 'just a couple more' and she makes you do another ten! Lol xx


----------



## beth_terri

Jembug said:


> Just completed day two :)
> I found it harder today and two seconds out, lol.
> 
> That women annoys me when she says 'just a couple more' and she makes you do another ten! Lol xx

Haha I know she's so annoying!! 
I'm aching now, legs and near my armpits lol xx


----------



## Jembug

I didn't realise how much I hurt until I started doing it!
Although in having a naughty day foodwise! Opps x


----------



## helen_beee

Today was my final day and I've lost 2.5 inches off each thigh, 2 inches off my waist and 5 inches off my hips! Lost about 8-10lbs since starting  I'm gonna have a week doing just zumba and then I'm gonna start Ripped in 30 :wacko: xx


----------



## McPickles

I'm enjoying getting back to working out but I can hardly push myself off the ground as my upper body strength really doesn't exist! I was doing well with food until this afternoon when I couldn't resist some honeycomb ice-cream!! Oopsie!


----------



## sevenofnine

helen_beee said:


> Today was my final day and I've lost 2.5 inches off each thigh, 2 inches off my waist and 5 inches off my hips! Lost about 8-10lbs since starting  I'm gonna have a week doing just zumba and then I'm gonna start Ripped in 30 :wacko: xx

I honestly don't think I'd keep going if it weren't for this thread! Hearing results like that will keep me strong.

I almost decided not to do it today, but I WILL!!!!!

And I concur... once this is over, I think I will do Ripped in 30. Although I may tack on an extra 10 days of the 30 Day Shred if I feel I'm still lacking. So it'll be the 40-day-shred! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oh girls, I feel bad because this is my thread, but my husband has banned me from continuing 30DS! I came over really dizzy and faint earlier and he says that I've taken on too much and need to look after myself. And right now, I feel so so ill, I think I may be coming down with something. :(

So, if I don't feel any better tomorrow, I probably won't be able to share the journey. However, you girls are doing so *so* well - it seems like it's just bad timing for me right now. I will still update the thread, and will be here cheering you all on.

I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## wamommy

Don't be sorry! Look after yourself! Your LO needs a happy, healthy Mommy more than a "shredded" one. The right time will come.

:hugs:


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh no Swaffsy! :(

Take care of yourself Squishy! :hugs:

Maybe you can join us later on down the road... ! xxx

I am about to start my 3rd day workout... I do need to stop being such a night owl though :o


----------



## Luckyno3

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh girls, I feel bad because this is my thread, but my husband has banned me from continuing 30DS! I came over really dizzy and faint earlier and he says that I've taken on too much and need to look after myself. And right now, I feel so so ill, I think I may be coming down with something. :(
> 
> So, if I don't feel any better tomorrow, I probably won't be able to share the journey. However, you girls are doing so *so* well - it seems like it's just bad timing for me right now. I will still update the thread, and will be here cheering you all on.
> 
> I'm so sorry. :(

Your husband is right need to look after yourself maybe just too much too soon !I've heard it's hard so maybe just dip in and out. I went for long walk yesterday and when I got home felt terrible Dh told me off for doing too much too soon I will be building myself up a bit before dong it again :winkwink:

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## sevenofnine

mrsswaffer said:


> Oh girls, I feel bad because this is my thread, but my husband has banned me from continuing 30DS! I came over really dizzy and faint earlier and he says that I've taken on too much and need to look after myself. And right now, I feel so so ill, I think I may be coming down with something. :(
> 
> So, if I don't feel any better tomorrow, I probably won't be able to share the journey. However, you girls are doing so *so* well - it seems like it's just bad timing for me right now. I will still update the thread, and will be here cheering you all on.
> 
> I'm so sorry. :(

Hubby's right... you need to take care of yourself! If you're getting dizzy and faint then that's no good!!

I did MUCH better today. Still terribly tired, but got through with the weights, although I still took a few more mini breaks then the video offers.


----------



## wamommy

I started the video today (day 4 for me) and a few minutes in my 3-year-old pooped her pants :dohh: It's already time to cook dinner, so I don't know that I'll get back to it :( I may just do some ab work today and call it good! Ugh....let the excuses begin! Shame on me!


----------



## Jembug

Sorry mrs, your health is more important so you take it easy!

Come on ladies, day 4 :) let's do it and think of those lovely results people have posted x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yep. Temperature of 38.1. :(

Jem, it's day 3 today. :p


----------



## Jembug

Lol


----------



## Nixilix

It's day 3 for us jem :)

I'm done this morning :)


----------



## beth_terri

Just done my third workout. Found it quite hard today, I had flu thing quite bad last week (was very achy, headachey, sicky and felt MUCH worse than a normal cold). And while most the symptoms have gone I've still got a bad chest and once I start coughing it doesn't go. So that made the cardio bits harder today. And I didn't get much sleep last night. BUT it's done for the day thank god lol. 

X


----------



## keese22

30 day shred arrived this morning however I've been struck down with norovirus :( it started 1am Friday morning and I'm still vomiting. Managed to eat a couple of bits of toast ad drinking lots of water . May not be the most conventional way to lose the baby weight! 
On a serious note I'm worried it'll affect my milk production or that Oscar will get it :/ 

Feeling sick again :(


----------



## beth_terri

keese22 said:


> 30 day shred arrived this morning however I've been struck down with norovirus :( it started 1am Friday morning and I'm still vomiting. Managed to eat a couple of bits of toast ad drinking lots of water . May not be the most conventional way to lose the baby weight!
> On a serious note I'm worried it'll affect my milk production or that Oscar will get it :/
> 
> Feeling sick again :(

Usually (and I say usually because there are exceptions) your breast milk will produce antibodies to whatever illness/bug/infection you have so that your baby won't get ill. Keep your fluids up and just keep nibbling on whatever you can. Hope you feel better soon! Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yes, keep feeding, keese. I am.

Good work girlies on the day 3. :) By day 6, I bet it'll be a breeze!


----------



## Jembug

Day 3 done :) hope your all ok and keeping up xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done hun. :)

I'm pretty sure I damaged some breast tissue jumping around yesterday, so be careful girls! I was in lots of pain with it yesterday, but it seems to be healing now.


----------



## beth_terri

I've destroyed any good Ive done by having fish and chips today :( x


----------



## Jembug

Im starting healthy eating on Monday when we next food shopping x


----------



## Nixilix

doing it and then having fish and chips is better than just having fish and chips without doing it! thats what i think anyway!


----------



## beth_terri

Day 4 done! Xx


----------



## Farida_2013

Day 4 done guys! Yesterday was a day off for me, as I didn't sleep at all.. but today I did it again!

You guys need to invest in sports bras for all this jumping she makes us do, you can indeed hurt your breasts doing it! Specially with them being very tender! :hugs:


----------



## wamommy

I just hold onto my chest while I jump :dohh: I even bought a new sports bra, but it doesn't stop the bounce! I'm tempted to try an ace bandage wrapped tightly around, like I did when I played sports years ago!


----------



## sevenofnine

I wasn't able to exercise yesterday as I was out of town alllll daaayyyy. So today is day 3 for me! I'll just be behind. :(


----------



## Jembug

Will be doing mine later tonight, but well done ladies xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done lovelies!! Keep it up! <3


----------



## beth_terri

My boobs aren't big enough to hurt when I do it lol.


----------



## sevenofnine

beth_terri said:


> My boobs aren't big enough to hurt when I do it lol.

Me too... I kinda wish they were! :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

No, you really don't! The pain! :(


----------



## wamommy

^^ WSS :dohh:

I feel like I'm cheating by holding my chest during jumping jacks and jumping, but it's better than the pain. That, and finding ANY bra (much less nursing or sports) in a 32f is next to impossible, so I think I'm in the wrong size :(

I skipped today! ARGH! We left early for Easter celebrations with family 2 hours away, and didn't get home until late tonight. I suppose I could do it now, but it's almost midnight and I'm exhausted. Maybe tomorrow I'll add some walking or running after to make up for missing?


----------



## choc

Hi girls, I am starting today so am a bit late but can I still join?!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Of course, choc. :)


----------



## beth_terri

Hi! Course you can join. Although your username and picture is rather off putting haha. 

Im doing my day 5 workout this evening as I've had too much on this morning xx


----------



## choc

Ha ha sorry! Never thought of that. I could change my pic to a carrot if that helps! 
I have done 8 days of 30ds before but stopped cos I was poorly and never picked it up again. Which I am annoyed at myself about cos I had really started to build my stamina and was finding the moves easier. Now I am back at square one! Oh well, I am determined to stick it out this time and will take some measurements too.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ugh, I have AF so look horrible and bloated but am still carrying on x


----------



## helen_beee

Keep going ladies, I was having to squeeze into a pair of size 14 jeans a couple of months ago and on Saturday night I was out in my little black dress (size 10) and looking fantastic! xx


----------



## Jembug

Have to admit I didn't do yesterday! :(
We wa out all day yesterday and got in at 10pm so was too tired.
Although I did it before 8am this morning :)

Hi choc xx

I'm starting my healthy eating tomoz :) xx


----------



## choc

Hi Jembug, and thanks for the welcome everyone! 
I did day 1 today and was absolutely crap, had to stop loads and thought I was going to be sick! I can't believe how bad I was compared to when I quit at day 8 last time. Hopefully I'll build up the stamina quickly!


----------



## beth_terri

I'm soo tired but off to go do it :( 

(I seriously never thought I'd have a 9 month old who wakes up every 1-2 hours :()


----------



## beth_terri

Well I'm def seeing improvements! 

Firstly, I didn't feel the workout should end when it did so definitely need more effort in tomorrow. Usually I feel it.

I definitely need to get heavier weights as my heaviest are 2.7kg and I feel they aren't doing much. 

I've managed 6 proper press ups before having to go on my knees. 

And during the cool down, normally I can barely sit there with my legs apart never mind touch my toes. Well tonight I was comfortably sat holding my toes :) 

So I'm building stamina, strength and flexibility in only 5 days! Woohoo 

Xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Ordering mine tomorrow! Can I please be a late comer?! I need the insperation! Also I need a proper diet! Had chicken (in a so juicy bag) tonight and broccoli .. Then was going Togo for a run - didn't happen! And ate junk instead ;( I'm so rubbish lol x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

P.s all I need is weights and a sports bra too??


----------



## beth_terri

EmziixBo0o said:


> P.s all I need is weights and a sports bra too??

She says you can use tins of beans if you don't have and weights lol. But weights would be better :) and yeh you'll need a sorts bra! X


----------



## choc

beth_terri said:


> Well I'm def seeing improvements!
> 
> Firstly, I didn't feel the workout should end when it did so definitely need more effort in tomorrow. Usually I feel it.
> 
> I definitely need to get heavier weights as my heaviest are 2.7kg and I feel they aren't doing much.
> 
> I've managed 6 proper press ups before having to go on my knees.
> 
> And during the cool down, normally I can barely sit there with my legs apart never mind touch my toes. Well tonight I was comfortably sat holding my toes :)
> 
> So I'm building stamina, strength and flexibility in only 5 days! Woohoo
> 
> Xx

Thats great! Hope it's the same for me!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Anybody doing any other exercising other than the shred? Also are any of you watching what you eat or having treats too? Reason I ask is because with my job and being a mommy you always grab what you can when you can!!! Xxx


----------



## beth_terri

EmziixBo0o said:


> Anybody doing any other exercising other than the shred? Also are any of you watching what you eat or having treats too? Reason I ask is because with my job and being a mommy you always grab what you can when you can!!! Xxx

I'm doing slimming world too. I saw in another read your a hair dresser. You could prepare pasta salads, sandwiches, rice dishes etc for at work and plan proper meals for home. 

I've got a baby and a three year old so this works well for us as we can all eat the same things xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

beth_terri said:


> EmziixBo0o said:
> 
> 
> Anybody doing any other exercising other than the shred? Also are any of you watching what you eat or having treats too? Reason I ask is because with my job and being a mommy you always grab what you can when you can!!! Xxx
> 
> I'm doing slimming world too. I saw in another read your a hair dresser. You could prepare pasta salads, sandwiches, rice dishes etc for at work and plan proper meals for home.
> 
> I've got a baby and a three year old so this works well for us as we can all eat the same things xxClick to expand...

Ah! I made chicken and broccoli (made extra at tea time) for work tomorrow! Lets see if I get into the routine! It's bad because a lot of time I don't get time to eat til like 8-9 :/ xxx


----------



## wamommy

EmziixBo0o said:


> Anybody doing any other exercising other than the shred? Also are any of you watching what you eat or having treats too? Reason I ask is because with my job and being a mommy you always grab what you can when you can!!! Xxx

I try to walk every day, when I can (even the mall!). I've also started adding a really tough ab workout every other day, since my waist is the main problem. The P90X ab ripper workout is SUPER hard. I thought I had pretty ok ab muscle strength, but ugh.... no. I feel like a floppy fish trying to keep up with the instructors!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Welcome, EmziixBo0o! :) Let me know when you start hun, and I can add you to the front page.

Well done, Beth. That sounds great!

As for me, I am feeling much better, and so is my boob! Pretty sure I had a mild mastitis in it. :( DH has still banned me from working out at all, which I agree with. I guess my body's bit ready yet.


----------



## choc

L1 day 2 done! Yay!


----------



## Jembug

Day six done!!! Really day 5.
I feel fab! Can't wait to see the benefits :)

Welcome Emz.

I've got my sil and mil on it too!!
I've waiting healthy but I can't not have chocolate! X


----------



## beth_terri

Jembug said:


> Day six done!!! Really day 5.
> I feel fab! Can't wait to see the benefits :)
> 
> Welcome Emz.
> 
> I've got my sil and mil on it too!!
> I've waiting healthy but I can't not have chocolate! X

My healthy eatings started back up today!! Bank holiday weekend is over lol xx


----------



## beth_terri

Ps where are all the other shredders? X


----------



## Jembug

??? Maybe busy doing the work out? Lol.
Sorry for my typing errors, on my phone x


----------



## choc

Yep getting my eating back on track today too. I gave myself the long weekend off!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done lovelies! :D


----------



## Geebug x

Hi All,

I am starting the 30 day shred tonight, its Day 1 for me...any tips, reviews, anything!

Im scared!

x


----------



## sevenofnine

UHG been dealing with a stomach bug. I am just going to start over tomorrow or the next day depending on when I'm better. :( I was just going to start from Day 1 again. It's been too long of a gap!


----------



## choc

Hope you feel better soon sevenofnine x


----------



## sevenofnine

choc said:


> Hope you feel better soon sevenofnine x

UHG now LO has a fever and what seems like diarrhea. :wacko:


----------



## choc

Oh no, it's always the way!


----------



## keese22

I'm 6 weeks pp today however due to a horrific weekend (me and DH and lo had noro then lo ended up on hospital..all home and better now!) I feel a but exhausted! Will start tomorrow!


----------



## Jembug

Sorry your all poorly ladies, hope you feel better soon.

No advice apart from you will need a shower, lol x


----------



## Farida_2013

Day 5 done! I missed a day due to no sleep! So was too tired to do day 5 yesterday!

Level 1 is getting easier :D And I am still feeling all my muscles ! :happydance: 

I haven't weighed myself yet since day 1 but my mum says I look like I have lost a bit of weight since! I think I will just not weigh myself yet and trust her judgement :lol:


----------



## Nixilix

Im going to start from scratch - i must order the DVD cause it puts me off doing it on youtube!


----------



## beth_terri

Nixilix said:


> Im going to start from scratch - i must order the DVD cause it puts me off doing it on youtube!

Why lol? I just use youtube x


----------



## Nixilix

I dont know!!! I dont like using the laptop and when i use the TV i cant fast forward her at the beginning talking crap haha!! 

I think i need to put some music on and just mute her!


----------



## wamommy

I'm back on track as of last night! :)


----------



## beth_terri

Nixilix said:


> I dont know!!! I dont like using the laptop and when i use the TV i cant fast forward her at the beginning talking crap haha!!
> 
> I think i need to put some music on and just mute her!

I put my headphones in last night. It made it better. Obviously can't do that when watching the kids too though lol. X


----------



## Jembug

I had my two and three year old doing it this morning, one was using the tv controls for weights and the other was using books :)


----------



## wamommy

LOL my kids use their shoes!


----------



## Geebug x

Well Day 1 done!
It wasn't as bad as I thought! 
Maybe im not pushing hard enough! 
xxx


----------



## Nixilix

MY DD just says "dont like it anymore"


----------



## choc

Day 3 done. The bits I am finding hardest are the squats with the weights, and the lunges with the weights. My arms just can't hack it! I can do the squats and lunges just not the arm bits!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Don't use the weights for those then, hun. I wasn't using them at all when I was doing it. :)

Well done on day 3! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I nearly missed it yesterday, had to force myself! yes that woman drives me mad too!

Geebug- I think I would have been ok usually but I didnt exercise in my pregnancy so its a shock to system! x


----------



## Geebug x

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I nearly missed it yesterday, had to force myself! yes that woman drives me mad too!
> 
> Geebug- I think I would have been ok usually but I didnt exercise in my pregnancy so its a shock to system! x

Thanks honey, I was fine doing it but the pain this morning!! ouchy!!
xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It hurts doesn't it. The jumps hurt my ankles. Im so unfit!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Be careful with your ankles, Em. <3


----------



## Farida_2013

choc said:


> Day 3 done. The bits I am finding hardest are the squats with the weights, and the lunges with the weights. My arms just can't hack it! I can do the squats and lunges just not the arm bits!

The squats and lunges? :o I find the Pushups the hardest ! yikes!!

PS: guys this is very important... my knees have been killing me, I read about it and you really need to wear the right shoes! do not do this bare foot.. the jumps etc (which are a lot) can injure your knees.. so I bought some running shoes yesterday and I will do them today again!


----------



## choc

I did the squats and lunges with weights for as long as i could, then I put them down! 
We'll done every one so far.


----------



## choc

Does anyone else get up in the morning feeling alright, jeans fit good etc, and then by the time lunch is over have a massive belly and overhang?!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Like Farida said, always wear trainers doing it, girls. Not barefoot! :flower:


----------



## beth_terri

choc said:


> Does anyone else get up in the morning feeling alright, jeans fit good etc, and then by the time lunch is over have a massive belly and overhang?!

Yes lol. On slimming world weigh days I just dont eat until I've been weighed as I feel massive after food :(


----------



## Jembug

I done mine :)
I hate press ups and im still finding it hard and is day 7/6 for me but then I've never exercised! Anyone know how many calories we are burning? X


----------



## wamommy

I think the calories burned during the workout aren't that much (I'd guess 150-200?) but by creating more muscle we'll burn more fat all day :D 

I find the shoulder raises (during the side lunge part) to be the hardest. My shoulders start to burn!


----------



## keese22

So instead of starting today I ate all my Easter chocolate instead. Pretty full of self loathing at the min. Really need to get back on track , not only for my body but my mind . DH is off work for a few days si I have no excuse not to start. We're also going to go food Shopping tomorrow and get healthy stuff . 

Feeling pretty rubbish about myself right now :( tomorrow is a new day :(


----------



## Farida_2013

Going to have breakfast then wait half an hour then start the shred exercise then have lunch after the workout by an hour hehe 

They say take in carbs after the workout otherwise you arent doing much

So I suggest you do the excersice THEN eat pasta and choc  

Well done all you shredders for keeping up.. another 2 days and we go on to level 2 right?


----------



## Geebug x

Day 3 for me today!
I had dinner after the shred last night and feel so much better for it.
My calves really hurt today but think the pain is slowly easing
xxx


----------



## Farida_2013

Day 7 done for me just now! Wow I am seeing an improvement in my indurance like she said! I am so happy!!

Gogo girls we can do this!! I am going to weigh myself today :o 
I will measure myself too! And I will post the results here tonight! :)

(PS: I measured myself because like we said since we are building muscles we might not see a huge loss in weight per se


----------



## Jembug

Ooh keep us posted!

Keese, I feel awful but good that I'm doing something
just been food shopping and I've got healthy food.

I've weighed myself and I've lost 4lb ( but I did put 4lb on) so I'm back down to 9s 6lb and I want to be 8s 7lb.

Going to do it in about Half hour and eat lunch x


----------



## beth_terri

I haven't lost any weight yet (but I've been eating crap so actually expected a gain). However I'm noticing body changes. My bums looking much more shapely and smoother!! Xx


----------



## choc

keese22 said:


> So instead of starting today I ate all my Easter chocolate instead. Pretty full of self loathing at the min. Really need to get back on track , not only for my body but my mind . DH is off work for a few days si I have no excuse not to start. We're also going to go food Shopping tomorrow and get healthy stuff .
> 
> Feeling pretty rubbish about myself right now :( tomorrow is a new day :(

Hey don't feel down hun, like you say tomorrow is a new day! And now there is no chocolate left to tempt you! Have a look on the myfitnesspal website forums, i find they motivate me! Look in success stories at the 30ds results. 
Good luck!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done everyone. :thumbup: I've just changed the topic to day 8, because you girls have done over a week now. :happydance:

I'm glad you're seeing results. I do wish I could join you, but my boobs have given me the week from hell, so I'm best off out of it!


----------



## Jembug

I'm going to get DH to show me my before photos to see if there is a difference? I doubt it though x


----------



## choc

Day 4 done! Its getting easier but i hurt my arm. Gutted. I get like trapped nerves in my upper arm and it suddenly just went and now I can't lift my arm up. Hope it's ok for tomorrow.


----------



## Jembug

Well done ladies, keep it up :) x


----------



## choc

Day 5 done! Half way through level 1!

Farida, did you weigh and measure?


----------



## beth_terri

Jembug said:


> I'm going to get DH to show me my before photos to see if there is a difference? I doubt it though x

Did you check your photos. I took more today and I Can def see a small difference xx


----------



## choc

I can't see any difference yet.


----------



## Jembug

No I didn't have chance. Still got to do my day 8 x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

When are ypu starting agsin bec? I have had to stop as can't keep up with it during half term. Starting on the 15when I get some peace lol x


----------



## choc

I'm the opposite, i am managing to do it daily during the easter hols but when I go back to work on 15th I am scared I won't be able to fit it in and keep up.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im walking the kids to park ir village each day which is 4mile walk. Yesterday I done 6miles and just not finding energy for shred! X


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey ladies! day 8 done!! dunno why it says day 9 :o Thats tomorrow for me!! 

I have weighed.. lost half a kilo thats 1 pound wooooohoooo done some measurements too and lost 2 cms around the waist! and I feel more toned and happy!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Midnight_Fairy said:


> When are ypu starting agsin bec? I have had to stop as can't keep up with it during half term. Starting on the 15when I get some peace lol x

Hi hun. I'm going to give it a while, so my boobs can fully recover! I've had a terrible week of it with Harry's shallow latch/cracked/bleeding nipples. We've gone back to basics with breastfeeding lessons. I think I'm teaching him well though, because I get no pain feeding now. Just waiting for the cracks to get better. Any jumping might make the mastitis come back and cause friction for my poor, raw nips!



Farida_2013 said:


> Hey ladies! day 8 done!! dunno why it says day 9 :o Thats tomorrow for me!!
> 
> I have weighed.. lost half a kilo thats 1 pound wooooohoooo done some measurements too and lost 2 cms around the waist! and I feel more toned and happy!

Yesterday (Thursday) was day 8, because last Thursday was day 1. :)


----------



## choc

Thats great Farida well done! 
Hope things get better for you soon mrsswaffer


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope your ok! Think my bodys gone into shock with excersize lol cold and sore throat :(


----------



## Farida_2013

Right!! haha makes sense now! I didn't count Thursday haha :doh:

So erm I forgot to say that I started level 2 today... for those of you who havent started level 2 yet... don't be shocked if you suddenly feel like you havent been exercising the last 2 weeks haha I was like DEAD and stopped at the last cardios... whoa guys .... but level 1 was getting easy and I expect this level to get easy too... now I remember how I felt starting this and now you really notice the difference!!!

Keep at it guys.. feels good to feel it! :)

**o
*o*
o**
GO!


----------



## Jembug

I got half way through and my knees were hurting, so I decided to stop and do it Tomoz.
I think I will start level 2 on monday. I still struggle with a certain point in the level one.

Farida, did you weigh yourself??

I looked at my befores and I think there is a slight difference?

I also would love to lose the extra by 27th, but I think the 12lb I need to go is wishful x


----------



## Farida_2013

Jembug said:


> I got half way through and my knees were hurting, so I decided to stop and do it Tomoz.
> I think I will start level 2 on monday. I still struggle with a certain point in the level one.
> 
> Farida, did you weigh yourself??
> 
> I looked at my befores and I think there is a slight difference?
> 
> I also would love to lose the extra by 27th, but I think the 12lb I need to go is wishful x

Nothing is impossible!!

yes I did I lost 1 lb!! hehe


----------



## choc

Day 6 done!


----------



## Farida_2013

Day 9 done.. day 2 of level two.. :D *phew*


----------



## wamommy

DD has her 5th birthday party today!! I'll try to do Day 1 Level 2 later, but I may be completely exhausted! Chasing 8 5-year-old around a bowling alley is a workout in itself :haha:


----------



## Jembug

I done a night shift last night so I'm exhausted but I'm going to do workout 2 in the morning, eeeek. And I'm defo going to eat more healthy.

Well done on the lb loss.

Come on ladies, all in the together, we will feel like yummy mummys xx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Hey girls.. Was ordering mine off amazon and it says its like 5 pound? Hope it's the right one :s that's a bargain!!!


----------



## choc

Yep that sounds about right!


----------



## beth_terri

I've been too bad with food. So I'm definitely keeping at level 1, definitely eating properly as I can't keep pigging out and either do a week or a full ten days of level 1 again. I just feel like is be cheating if I went onto level 2 now when I've eaten soooooooo bad xx


----------



## Nixilix

Right I've ordered it and I am stocking to it. Remind me of this girls!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Go for it, Nix!

Day 11 today, ladies. The start of level 2, if you haven't already switched. :)


----------



## Jembug

I'm doing mine later :) not bothering to wash my till later ad I heard you sweat! So I look like a grease ball. Xx


----------



## choc

Day 7 done!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done, choc! How are you finding it now?


----------



## choc

The cardio is fine for me now but my arms are still so weak that I struggle with press ups and all the arm movements that have weights. Looking forward to level 2!
How are you doing now with the bf and stuff?


----------



## helen_beee

choc said:


> The cardio is fine for me now but my arms are still so weak that I struggle with press ups and all the arm movements that have weights. *Looking forward to level 2!*
> How are you doing now with the bf and stuff?

Just to pre-warn you but level 2 is harder on the arms/shoulders because of the amount of planks. However, even after 10 days of level 1 I struggled doing a pushup, but after level 2 I could bash out a whole load of them no bother. Good luck! xx


----------



## choc

helen_beee said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> The cardio is fine for me now but my arms are still so weak that I struggle with press ups and all the arm movements that have weights. *Looking forward to level 2!*
> How are you doing now with the bf and stuff?
> 
> Just to pre-warn you but level 2 is harder on the arms/shoulders because of the amount of planks. However, even after 10 days of level 1 I struggled doing a pushup, but after level 2 I could bash out a whole load of them no bother. Good luck! xxClick to expand...

Thanks for the warning! Hope i build up strength in them eventually. I actually quite like planks. I can do about 30 seconds! Its the lifting the arms with the weights I hate. Are there more pushups in level 2? How long are the planks?


----------



## helen_beee

choc said:


> helen_beee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choc said:
> 
> 
> The cardio is fine for me now but my arms are still so weak that I struggle with press ups and all the arm movements that have weights. *Looking forward to level 2!*
> How are you doing now with the bf and stuff?
> 
> Just to pre-warn you but level 2 is harder on the arms/shoulders because of the amount of planks. However, even after 10 days of level 1 I struggled doing a pushup, but after level 2 I could bash out a whole load of them no bother. Good luck! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the warning! Hope i build up strength in them eventually. I actually quite like planks. I can do about 30 seconds! Its the lifting the arms with the weights I hate. Are there more pushups in level 2? How long are the planks?Click to expand...

It's not just stationary planks unfortunately - there are a variety of different moves incorporating planks such as plank jacks and jumps. The push-ups are walking push-ups from standing, just wait till level 3 when it's travelling push-ups! I'm starting ripped in 30 tomorrow and so not looking forward to it :-( xx


----------



## choc

OMG I am so scared!


----------



## wamommy

^WSS :rofl:

I'll be doing level 2 once I get the kids fed and put to bed. Hopefully DH will keep himself busy so I don't have to embarrass myself in front of anyone!


----------



## choc

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Farida_2013

Day 3 of level 2 day 12 of 30 day shred done!!

-.-'

It is getting easier but man level 2 kills my shoulders!!!! Anyone else finding squats easier but arms killing?? Well at least getting stronger arms will help with push ups and carrying a soon to be chunky baby around :laugh:


----------



## mrsswaffer

That's a good way to think about it. :)

My boobs aren't very well, still. :( Mastitis - again! Got some antibiotics from the doc this morning.


----------



## choc

Day 8 done. 

Hope the antibiotics help mrsswaffer.


----------



## Jembug

Right ladies, I'm rubbish, I'm annoyed I jumped off the wagon! I'm doing it first thing in the morning!!! Level 2. Xx


----------



## beth_terri

Jembug said:


> Right ladies, I'm rubbish, I'm annoyed I jumped off the wagon! I'm doing it first thing in the morning!!! Level 2. Xx

Me too. I may have eaten crap up until today but I'm just gona go with it and start level 2 tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Good luck girlies! :)


----------



## Farida_2013

MRs I am so sorry for you, I know how you feel *hug* :( :hugs: I hope you feel better soon! don't let it get to you, everything passes!

Guys don't worry about falling off the wagon! Like they say, its better than no exercise! You're doing great! we all are!


----------



## wamommy

Day one, level 2. done!

The last set of chair squats burned my arms like crazy! My 3-year-old is an apparent plank prodigy... She loved doing them with me! :rofl:


----------



## Nixilix

DVD was ordered two nights ago but should be here today or tomorrow.
Went to body pump last night!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done, Nix. :thumbup:


----------



## Nixilix

How's the boobies? X


----------



## beth_terri

Just done level 2! Was hard but good to do something different. It gets quite boring doing the same thing over and over! Xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Boobies are healing, and I've been using nipple shields for a day. We got a referral to the paediatric consultant to assess for a posterior tongue tie, so we'll have to see how that goes and come up with a plan after that.

I'm also on antibiotics for mastitis. I felt rotten yesterday.


----------



## Jembug

Glad your on the mend mrs.

Day one of level two done this morn. My three year old is walking around saying 'hit it' ha ha. I like level two :) x


----------



## Jembug

Oh and well done ladies xx


----------



## Nixilix

Go girls!

we had phoebe's tt sniped at 2 weeks. Hope they can help x


----------



## choc

Are there any crunches in level 2? Even though I love the crunches I have really hurt my neck and think it might be from doing them. If there are less in level 2 then I might jump to that.


----------



## Farida_2013

choc if your neck hurts you are not doing them right! Your neck shouldnt hurt sweety, when you crunch try putting the stress on your tummy more.. dont lift your weight with your neck! I did that at the start and it killed my neck but something she said just got me doing it right and it fixed that!

In level 2 there are crunches yes :( sorry sweety but try my tip see if it helps! let your tummy lift you up and keep looking at the ceiling!


----------



## wamommy

One thing that helps take the pressure off your neck is to not clasp your fingers behind your head or "pull" with your hands while you crunch. I tend to do this when I'm tired and have to remind myself to stop it! Also, think of lifting your chest instead of your head. Sometimes just picturing the move differently changes the whole movement. I hope this helps!

I'm about to start the dvd in a few min before I make dinner. I hate when I put it off until this late in the evening! I don't want to fall off the wagon again, though, so I WILL do it!


----------



## choc

Whoops pressed post by accident!


----------



## choc

Yes I know I am obviously not doing them right and my neck isn't supposed to hurt. I already do all the suggestions, i don't clasp by head or neck just touch my finger tips to my ears. I look at the ceiling and point my neck to the ceiling and try to focus on using my stomach muscles instead. 
It doesn't hurt on the first round of crunches but it's the second ones that you do to the sides. I don't know what else I can do, I just can't seem to get those ones right. I try so hard every time!


----------



## Jembug

My knees hurt!! Doing it a bit later toddy. X


----------



## lovelylaura

i did this a little while ago and only got to day 14 :( , I think im going to start again and if I try and post on here hopefully it will keep me motivated! Im now off to go and read everyone's posts x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay! Go for it, lovelylaura! :dance:


----------



## choc

Welcome laura!


----------



## beth_terri

choc said:


> Yes I know I am obviously not doing them right and my neck isn't supposed to hurt. I already do all the suggestions, i don't clasp by head or neck just touch my finger tips to my ears. I look at the ceiling and point my neck to the ceiling and try to focus on using my stomach muscles instead.
> It doesn't hurt on the first round of crunches but it's the second ones that you do to the sides. I don't know what else I can do, I just can't seem to get those ones right. I try so hard every time!

It will hurt a bit though if your not used to doing abs. Your neck muscles are working too and its just your body getting used to strengthening everything up. You've said your doing it all right, looking up at the ceiling, not pulling on your head and pulling up through your chest. X


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Mine came today!!!!!! I will be joining in when I get home later! How's everybody finding it? Any advice? Lol x


----------



## choc

beth_terri said:


> choc said:
> 
> 
> Yes I know I am obviously not doing them right and my neck isn't supposed to hurt. I already do all the suggestions, i don't clasp by head or neck just touch my finger tips to my ears. I look at the ceiling and point my neck to the ceiling and try to focus on using my stomach muscles instead.
> It doesn't hurt on the first round of crunches but it's the second ones that you do to the sides. I don't know what else I can do, I just can't seem to get those ones right. I try so hard every time!
> 
> It will hurt a bit though if your not used to doing abs. Your neck muscles are working too and its just your body getting used to strengthening everything up. You've said your doing it all right, looking up at the ceiling, not pulling on your head and pulling up through your chest. XClick to expand...

Yeah your right, thanks, the neck muscles are working too! Hadn't looked at it like that! Glad it's sort of normal. 
Tried to do day 9 today but had to stop half way through as kept feeling dizzy. I'm disappointed, not sure if it's cos I didn't sleep well last night or not. I'll try again tomorrow but may go straight to level 2.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Don't overdo it hun, and drink lots of water. <3


----------



## Farida_2013

Sip on water between reps or moves! Dizzy can be mild dehydration sweety, never over do it :) a little or half way through is better than nothing at all xxx


----------



## choc

Thanks x


----------



## wamommy

choc, I hope you feel better :hugs: 

Jembug, my knees are killing me, too! I actually ended up doing the Ab Ripper dvd yesterday instead :( I'll try the Shred again today and hope it doesn't hurt so much.

Maybe I have weak knees and they're getting stronger? I hope so... it's that or I'm just getting old :dohh:

On the plus side, I'm down a couple of pounds since we started! I'll do measurements later today (2-week mark) and hope for some changes there too.


----------



## beth_terri

Cba but here goes level 2 day 2...


----------



## beth_terri

Phew! Done, sweated like mad this time. I did the Victoria secrets model AB workout too. The woman is a machine lol. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tZoR7YKqIe8


----------



## wamommy

Level 2 Day 3 done :D I'm so sore! Does anyone else have a problem with their wrists during all of those plank moves?


----------



## beth_terri

wamommy said:


> Level 2 Day 3 done :D I'm so sore! Does anyone else have a problem with their wrists during all of those plank moves?

Yeh I find it quite painful. Do you have an exercise mat, I find it less painful if I rest my hands on that whilst doing it rather than the hard floor.


----------



## jessicatunnel

I love reading this thread! I just started the 30 day shred yesterday so this thread gives me an idea of what to expect!


----------



## Jembug

Need to keep going!!!! I'm starting SW on Wednesday. Just can't shift this stone! Grrrrrrr 

How's everyone else? Cx


----------



## jessicatunnel

I know I'm way behind you guys, but is it okay if I write my progress in here? 

I just finished day two of level one. I surprisingly feel much better after today's workout then yesterday's. Yesterday I just laid on the floor for ages after, lol but I'm actually up doing things after today's. I do however regret ever getting a house with stairs!! I'm fine going up the stairs but the moment I start going down my legs get all wobbly and I feel like they're going to collapse on me. Makes me nervous when I'm holding my daughter. :/

I guess I could write my weight/goal weight while I'm here. 
I am 157lbs right now and looking to lose about 8-10lbs doing the 30ds. All in all though, I want to get back to my prepregnancy weight or lower. So need to lose 25lbs. I was 132lbs pre pregnancy and weighed 170lbs the day I went into labor. So yeah I've only lost 13 lbs. :dohh: I actually lost twenty right after I gave birth but gained 7lbs back. :dohh:

I really need to write down my inches too! 

I mainly want to lose some inches off my thighs. I've always been small in the middle but my thighs and butt have always been so much bigger than I wanted them to be!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Woohoo! Go jessicatunnel! Welcome to the thread. :thumbup:


----------



## wamommy

beth_terri said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Level 2 Day 3 done :D I'm so sore! Does anyone else have a problem with their wrists during all of those plank moves?
> 
> Yeh I find it quite painful. Do you have an exercise mat, I find it less painful if I rest my hands on that whilst doing it rather than the hard floor.Click to expand...

That's a great idea. I'll pick up a mat today! I have an old one, but my girls have turned it into a "bowling alley" :haha:

Welcome, Jessica!


----------



## beth_terri

wamommy said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Level 2 Day 3 done :D I'm so sore! Does anyone else have a problem with their wrists during all of those plank moves?
> 
> Yeh I find it quite painful. Do you have an exercise mat, I find it less painful if I rest my hands on that whilst doing it rather than the hard floor.Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great idea. I'll pick up a mat today! I have an old one, but my girls have turned it into a "bowling alley" :haha:
> 
> Welcome, Jessica!Click to expand...

Haha my eldest was using mine as a runway earlier :/


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hey ladies! 
I have just spent ages reading through this whole thread, whilst staring at my 30DS DVD out of the corner of my eye....so I am going to make a commitment to do it! So thanks for that bit of persuasion! 

I have been doing Slimming World and have lost 10lb, and have got 7lb left to get me to my goal of 136lb. I know I can do it on the diet. But I am all wobbly and hate looking at myself in the mirror. With my wedding coming up in October and Hen do's etc coming up even sooner, I really need to do it. 

So my measurements are Bust -35"
Natural waist - 29"
Around belly button - 35.5"
Hips/bum (around the widest bit) - 40"
Thigh - 22.5"

I will be starting Monday and will post before pics then too!


----------



## sevenofnine

OKAY! I'm finally starting again after dealing with a sick me and a sick baby!

So I'm 15 days behind. I did day 1 yesterday!

:(

On the bright side, my husband gave me the ok to go buy some new clothes after the 30 days! (He wanted me to do it now as I keep complaining that I have nothing to wear and especially nothing nursing friendly, but I am giving myself this 30 days first!)


----------



## choc

I've lost my mojo! I really need to get it back, i always do this!


----------



## beth_terri

choc said:


> I've lost my mojo! I really need to get it back, i always do this!

Me too :(


----------



## wamommy

Me too, lol... I gardened for 2 hours yesterday and all of the squats up and down made me really sore! I'm having trouble getting motivated. It's only 11:30 am here, so hopefully by the end of the day I'll snap out of it! It doesn't help that LO was up all night last night :wacko:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Aw, girlies. Jump back on that wagon. <3


----------



## beth_terri

mrsswaffer said:


> Aw, girlies. Jump back on that wagon. <3

Think were all secretly waiting for you haha


----------



## mrsswaffer

beth_terri said:


> mrsswaffer said:
> 
> 
> Aw, girlies. Jump back on that wagon. <3
> 
> Think were all secretly waiting for you hahaClick to expand...

<3 <3

The good news is my boobs are a lot better! I'm on antibiotics for mastitis, because it came back AGAIN last weekend. I'm not sure when I'll be able to do the 30DS though. I think it's too vigorous for me right now. I'll probably start a good yoga or pilates fitness DVD before progressing to where you girls are. :)


----------



## katrkels11

I finally started 30 day shred today and I have to say I felt so good after doing it! Hopefully I'm able to stick with it like you ladies. Good luck everybody!


----------



## wamommy

7pm and I haven't done it yet! Shame on me!!! I have to bathe the kids and get them to bed, and perhaps then I'll have time... Argh.


----------



## Jembug

I'm starting level 2 again tomoz!! I will be slim again!!! And I was going to do sw but ww is what I did before and it worked. So here goes ladies xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im back on it tomorrow. X


----------



## wamommy

I did day 7 of level 2 last night! The only place I see a dramatic difference is my arms. I have really broad shoulders, and tend to build arm muscle fast. If only the rest of my body got the memo! My waist just won't budge. 

Heya Midnight! Good to see you :D 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## sevenofnine

Finished day 4 (level 1) today! For some reason today was really hard. I was unmotivated and really tired!!


----------



## ragae32

I'm joining too!https://bgrh.info/7.jpg


----------



## Farida_2013

Hey ladies after being in Holland for the weekend I feel like I was forced off the wagon but started Level 2 today again so what shall I do? Shall I count it as day 4 ? or should I count it as day 1 all over again? not sure what is the right thing to do? 

I think I Want to count it as day 4 since day 1 I couldnt do half the workout and stopped but today I did the full workout and my body was still hurting from before the weekend? right?


----------



## helen_beee

Today was my first day doing Ripped in 30 and I enjoyed the workout more than any of the 30DS workouts, still kicked my arse but I had fun at the same time! xx


----------



## wamommy

helen_beee said:


> Today was my first day doing Ripped in 30 and I enjoyed the workout more than any of the 30DS workouts, still kicked my arse but I had fun at the same time! xx

Good to know! I may try that once the Shred is over. So far I liked part 1 better than part 2, just because I'm not a huge plank fan :dohh:


----------



## wamommy

Farida, count it as day 4! I've done the same a couple of times, where I missed a day and just continued on with the schedule. I skipped a day 2 days ago because me knees hurt so badly that I could barely walk down stairs :( I think I may be doing the lunges wrong.


----------



## beth_terri

I walked into a door yesterday (don't laugh) and have realllllyyyyy hurt my knee. I tried to do my workout a bit ago but there was no chance. I can't squat or lunge as it hurts too bad. So just done an abs workout for tonight!! Will see how I get on tomorrow :)


----------



## helen_beee

Oooof my thighs are burning today! I think it might have something to do with me stupidly deciding to do the 30 day squat challenge alongside Ripped in 30 :dohh: xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Today would be the last day of level 2, if anyone is on track with the original schedule. :haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

Hahahaha Swaffsy! I think all of us have skipped a day or two at least  LOL


----------



## sevenofnine

I'm on day 6 (level one) today! I'm hardly feeling sore anymore... I guess it's time to push harder in those squats and lunges! (I HATE squats and lunges......)

But I'm feeling good after working out!! 

:happydance:


----------



## Farida_2013

Day 5 of Level 2 done! :D

Still dead at the end of this one though


----------



## wamommy

I skipped yesterday because it was DH's birthday. I also ate cake, lol. 

Today I will get back on track! It would be day 10 for me, but I think I'll make it day 9. I'm excited to see what part 3 is like!


----------



## sausages

Ooooh can i join you?! I am on day 5 today and level one. I'd like to loose 10lbs, but i'm more interested in getting a waist back and toning. I swear i have already lost half an inch on my waist and my hips, so i am really excited about seeing how i end up. 

Did anyone else take before photos? Sorry if you've already discussed this, i didn't read the rest of the thread cause i'm lazy! :)


----------



## wamommy

Welcome, sausages!

I took before pictures, but am so embarrassed by them that I put them under lock and key :haha: If the "after" pics are impressive enough I may dig them out!


----------



## sausages

Yeah, my before pic is absolutely dire! :( If i do get it out my head is getting blurred out or chopped off cause it's awful! lol!


----------



## wamommy

sausages said:


> Yeah, my before pic is absolutely dire! :( If i do get it out my head is getting blurred out or chopped off cause it's awful! lol!

Me too! :rofl:


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm sure you girlies are gorgeous. <3


----------



## sevenofnine

I'm about to do day 7 (level one). I was sitting here on the couch trying to think of a really good excuse (and I'm not kidding... I really was trying to let myself off the hook). BUT I AM GOING TO DO IT.

EVEN THOUGH I REAAALLLYYY DON'T WANT TO!

:grr:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done, hun. Push yourself (though, don't make yourself ill!). :flower:


----------



## sausages

Well done sevenofnine!! I have been motivated because DH has been at home mornings this week. He doesn't make me do it, but just his being there makes it harder for me to wriggle out of it. I get the feeling that might change once he's at work mornings next week... 

I'm planning on moving to level 2 on day 11. Is that what everyone else did? Has anyone else done any measurements who are further on than me? Weight? Inches etc?


----------



## sevenofnine

So day 7 has been moved to today... :blush:

I got 10 minutes into it when I realized that I hadn't eaten in several hours, and almost passed out... so I had to stop and eat, and I never did it again!

So I am going to work out as soon as Annika goes down for her nap. I am mad that I missed yesterday, but am not going to beat myself up about it.

:flower:


----------



## wamommy

sausages said:


> I'm planning on moving to level 2 on day 11. Is that what everyone else did? Has anyone else done any measurements who are further on than me? Weight? Inches etc?

Yep, I did 10 days of each level, and will be starting level 3 today :D
I also took pretty in-depth measurements the day I started, and I measure every Wednesday. I measured yesterday and was really happy with the results! I may not feel that I look very different, but something's happening :D


----------



## Jembug

So proud of you ladies, I started off keen... X


----------



## wamommy

Day 1 of level 3 done today! It's murder on my knees, though :( DH advises to switch Shred and a non-impact workout days so my knees don't get too bad. I'm just afraid it won't work as well if I do that! I suppose it's better than stopping, though, which I'm tempted to do since my left knee is throbbing something fierce.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Don't push through the knee pain! Rest up! I would do alternate days. :flower:


----------



## wamommy

I think I will alternate. I think I'm getting old :haha: It doesn't help that I broke my left kneecap twice in high school and tore my acl skiing! Argh... The thing is, I've always been able to workout and run without pain until now. I was only half joking about the whole old thing... :rofl:


----------



## Islas_mummy

Well I did Level 1 Day 4 this morning and the 'I've been in a car crash' feeling has worn a tad bit! lol!

I took before pics and they are pretty awful, but I am going to post them next to my Day 10 Pics along with my measurements after the first level. I am moving onto Level 2 on Day 11. I've been doing it first thing in the morning and it's going well so far! Starting to get a bit bored though.......I have a terrible attention span. :(


----------



## sevenofnine

Did day 8 (level one) today! I am already able to do SO much more!

I started off only being able to do 6 push-ups each round (I know... I'm a wimp), but now I can do 12 each round! I don't have to take almost any breaks now. I don't notice a huge difference yet from the outside, but I can FEEL a difference.

Yay! 

:happydance:


----------



## wamommy

That's great, seven!! :D


----------



## Farida_2013

Finished day 6 of level 2 just now!

I already posted my before pics.. I will only do after pics after level 2! I dont want to demotivate myself haha but I did take new measurements! here are old verses new measurements!

Hips:
Old - 114
New - 112

Waist is the same at 101

Chest:
Old - 88
New - 84

Bust:
Old - 98
New - 96

Thighs are the same at 61

So that is 2cms in some of my trouble areas! :D

And by the way I was a size 14 at my 6 weeks checkup! I am back to a size 12 pants and tight dress like I was before pregnacy, I just dont look as good in it yet but it fits! 

So my dress for the wedding now fits and doesnt look wrong :D but id like to look better lol


----------



## Farida_2013

Here is the picture of me in my size 12 dress I bought last night :D I am so happy!
 



Attached Files:







image_1366372373239585.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay, Farida!!! <3 Well done!

Gorgeous dress/you! :flower:


----------



## wamommy

Beautiful, Farida!

I plan to post my measurements after I finish level 3 :rofl: I take them every week, but am afraid the small number differences for me at this point would be discouraging! Your numbers are fantastic so far, Farida!!


----------



## Farida_2013

Thanks guys :D I really couldnt be this motivated without you trust me!


----------



## Mummytobe85

Argh i need to get serious now :cry: my LO is slowly sleeping through much longer but need a kick up the butt now to start exercising and toning up my wobbling bits. 

Im going to order the shred tomorrow and jump back on the wagon with you ladies :flower:


----------



## sausages

islas_mummy, i am getting bored of level one too, but i am dreading how hard level 2 will be!! I start level 2 on Tuesday. 

sevenofnine, i was exactly like you! I could only do 5 or 6 push ups at the beginning and now i do 15 the first round and 8-10 the second. I am still only doing modified ones though!!!

Farida, whit woo!! You look lush in that dress!! Well done. :D

mummytobe85, welcome! I am a noob too. :)


----------



## sevenofnine

sausages said:


> islas_mummy, i am getting bored of level one too, but i am dreading how hard level 2 will be!! I start level 2 on Tuesday.
> 
> sevenofnine, i was exactly like you! I could only do 5 or 6 push ups at the beginning and now i do 15 the first round and 8-10 the second. I am still only doing modified ones though!!!
> 
> Farida, whit woo!! You look lush in that dress!! Well done. :D
> 
> mummytobe85, welcome! I am a noob too. :)

I'm doing the modified ones too! Psssh I can't do a _real_ push-up yet!! :blush:


----------



## Nixilix

Well I may not be doing shred but I am doing 3/4 classes a week. Will be measuring at the end of my 30 days - FRIDAY! I feel better and I have/am still losing weight. This last week I've started watching food too which is helping. I having even been declining food! Defo not getting hungry as quick.

So it may not be my 30 day shred but its my 30 blitz! I did buy the shred and its on my table unopened!


----------



## Islas_mummy

Level 1 Day 5 done! But I have eaten the most ridiculous amount of food today and feel gross!!!

Well done ladies!


----------



## sevenofnine

Islas_mummy said:


> Level 1 Day 5 done! But I have eaten the most ridiculous amount of food today and feel gross!!!
> 
> Well done ladies!

Yeah, I have had a couple bad food days.... :dohh:

Level one, day 10 tomorrow!

I move onto level two on Monday!!!! AHHH I'M SCARED!!!

It's going to take a lot of work to get rid of my big tummy though. 

:growlmad:


----------



## Islas_mummy

Ok Level 1 Day 6 done! 

For those ladies who are further along and have been taking measurements....when did you start seeing changes in your measurements?

I stupidly hoped on my scales this morning and it said I had put on 2lb :( So am feeling disheartened and just need a pick me up! 

Sevenofnine I am also scared about Level 2, I am worried that I am going to give up!!


----------



## sausages

I gained 5lb the first week but lost an inch on my waist and half an inch on my hips and thighs! X


----------



## sevenofnine

Level one, day 10 is today, but my husband had a friend come visit from out of town for the night, and he'll be here all day, possibly another night. Our house is small and I have nowhere to go to exercise, and I'm sure not doing it in front of our house guest!!

So I guess tomorrow is day 10...


----------



## wamommy

Knees are worse today, so I'll do another pilates video so I don't fall completely off the wagon! I'll try to get back to the Shred tomorrow. Stupid knees :grr:

sevenofnine, I completely understand not wanting an audience! None of the exercises are particularly attractive! That, and I'm embarrassed about how hard some of the exercises are for me :blush:


----------



## beth_terri

I'm not even doing it anymore if you hadn't noticed! Which is a shame as the first 5 days I did it you can seriously see such a difference in my stomach. I'd post pictures if the first one wasn't so bad lol. Ive just found its not possible for me to work out every day. So instead I've been doing the Victoria secret model abs workout and squats. Not every day though. And I know what with 30 day shred I wouldn't keep anything that intense up once its finished. 

Good luck to everyone still doing it and well done on getting this far! Xx


----------



## sausages

sevenofnine, my day 10 is tomorrow, so we will be on the same day then if you don't manage to sneak away and do it today. Tomorrow is my last day of level one. I'm looking forward to a change, but dreading how hard it's going to be!!

wamommy, shame about your knees!! You can't help it though and at least you have something else to keep your toe in. 

beth_terri, well done you on your 18lbs weight loss!!! You're right that this could be hard to keep up with after the 30 days. I'm not sure i know what i'm going to do when this is over...


I went for an indian tonight and had a few beers cause it was FIL's birthday. I feel binge guilt now!! It was lush though. :D


----------



## Farida_2013

You gained because you are gaining muscle huny :) I really hope you get re-motivated!

Day 1 for level 3 today and OUCHIE :D But feeling good though!


----------



## wamommy

Yes, Farida, level 3 is hard! Did you find the jumping squats and lunges ouchie? I think I may try to keep up with you guys by finishing out the Shred, but just modify the moves so that they don't 'hurt?

Sausages, don't feel guilty! I'm a firm believer that allowing yourself to splurge sometimes makes a "diet" last longer :D My weakness is candy (specifically jelly beans) and I eat a tiny handful every day. Life is too short!


----------



## sausages

Jumping squats????? ::hides::


----------



## helen_beee

I found the jumping lunges the hardest thing, but I soon got used to them and by day 5 I could do them all without modifying. Today is my first day of week 2 (Ripped in 30) and I'm feeling somewhat demotivated after krispy kreme and a takeaway last night :-/ I know it's not the shred but I wanted to come here for some motivation xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, well done Helen! You can do it. <3 You'll feel great afterwards. 

And well done everyone on getting to level 3, let alone doing it more than once!! :wacko:


----------



## helen_beee

I did it  Then I did a quick zumba workout to make me feel better for the doughnuts! I'm loving Ripped in 30 but there is absolutely no way I could have done it without doing 30 day shred first, I recommend all you shredders moving onto Ripped when you've finished. I might do her 6 week 6 pack when I've finished this - glutton for punishment!! xx


----------



## mrsswaffer

Or a massive JM obsession. :haha:


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh yes the jumping Squates are horrendous for my knees and I realy cant sit on my behind after them either :lol:

Helen, oh Krispy Kreme !! *slurp* yum yum .... 

Well to be honest with you, I feel terrible after eating a lot in general even if it is healthy, but you wont feel better by not doing the exercises, in fact.. exercising is the one motivating me to eat healthy.. but I always fall off the wagon with food, but then do a little extra cardio..

Basically, if you lose more thn you eat its fine whatever you eat hehe


----------



## sevenofnine

Okay, as after yesterday's break, today (Monday) is day 10 (level one).

I really don't want to do it today. 

:coffee:


----------



## sausages

Me neither seven... DH let me lie in this morning and i usually do it first thing while the kids are eating breakfast, but since i was late up they were already watching their telly and i thought it was unfair to interrupt them to work out (or so i tell myself!) I will do it today though. I need to. If i let slip one day then i KNOW i will fail the whole thing. I'm like that. Plus, i'm looking forward to moving on to level 2 tomorrow!! :)


----------



## sevenofnine

sausages said:


> Me neither seven... DH let me lie in this morning and i usually do it first thing while the kids are eating breakfast, but since i was late up they were already watching their telly and i thought it was unfair to interrupt them to work out (or so i tell myself!) I will do it today though. I need to. If i let slip one day then i KNOW i will fail the whole thing. I'm like that. Plus, i'm looking forward to moving on to level 2 tomorrow!! :)

BLECH! My sassy girl goes down for her nap in about a half hour and then I'll do it... I also am looking forward to starting level 2. I've already skipped two days (I made them up, but I would have been on day 2 of level 2 already if I hadn't missed), so I don't want to skip any more!

I ate terrible this weekend, so I'm feeling a little bummy today. Oh well, I eat very well during the week at least!!


----------



## sevenofnine

sausages said:


> Me neither seven... DH let me lie in this morning and i usually do it first thing while the kids are eating breakfast, but since i was late up they were already watching their telly and i thought it was unfair to interrupt them to work out (or so i tell myself!) I will do it today though. I need to. If i let slip one day then i KNOW i will fail the whole thing. I'm like that. Plus, i'm looking forward to moving on to level 2 tomorrow!! :)

I just did it!! Even though I was thinking the whole time that I wanted to stop SOOO BAD!!!! :haha:

Day 10, LEVEL ONE DONE!!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## sausages

Yeah!! Go you!! :D 

I've not done it yet, lol! I had to go out though, and i'm now in the middle of doing tea. I'll definitely do it once the kids are in bed. I have GOT to do it!! I actually want to do it now too, but i can't until they're in bed... unless i try to do it after tea, but on a full stomach that could be awful. :/


----------



## sevenofnine

sausages said:


> Yeah!! Go you!! :D
> 
> I've not done it yet, lol! I had to go out though, and i'm now in the middle of doing tea. I'll definitely do it once the kids are in bed. I have GOT to do it!! I actually want to do it now too, but i can't until they're in bed... unless i try to do it after tea, but on a full stomach that could be awful. :/

You can do it!!

I was worried while I was exercising because my naughty girl woke up early from her nap and I still had 10 minutes to go. So I spent the entire 10 minutes worrying that she'd start screaming any second! 

I got lucky though, and she was pooping so that kept her busy until I was done... :rofl:


----------



## Islas_mummy

Well I didn't do mine this morning :( 

I am trying to convince myself that I will do it when I get home from work......but I dont finish until 10.30pm so I get home at about 11pm!!!

I really want to do it though.....Please someone tell me I have to do it and that I wont fall asleep half way through!


----------



## Farida_2013

Oh well done ladies!

Islas_mummy you can do it!! come on think of the results!! we will all be more yummy mummies than we already are xD


----------



## MamaPeaches

I know I am late joining but I am going to start tomorrow! I am not very well at holding myself accountable so I am hoping seeing a group of women doing it will help me! I have a good 25lbs to lose and need to firm up!


----------



## wamommy

Welcome, Mamapeaches! I hope we can motivate you! I know it's helped me a lot to want a really great "after" picture to post here!

I've been alternating Shred and Pilates days. Should I only count the Shred days toward the 30 days? Or should I count both? Today is "technically" day 4 of level 3 for me, but I only did Shred 2 of those days. Should I say it's day 2 of level 3? LOL sorry if that's super confusing.

I'm planning on weighing in and taking measurements a week from Wednesday. Fingers crossed it's good news! :bodyb:


----------



## sausages

Hey MamaPeaches! Welcome! I'm pretty new too. I only joined the thread the other day and i just started level 2 today (day 11).

wamommy, i suppose it's entirely up to you how you count it! You could just choose the one that gets you through it quicker. Then at the end, measure your stats and weigh in and if you're not yet happy with the results keep on going and do it again. :)

Can i just say, "WAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!" for level 2?! It was so unbelievably HARD! I got through it, but i had to stop a few times. The exercises seem much more complicated as well as being harder to do. I'm not looking forward to having to do this again tomorrow now. :( And i can't imagine being on day 20 and it being as easy as level 1 felt on day 10!!

How did you get on with level 2 sevenofnine? x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done girlies! :happydance:


----------



## utterbubble

Just ordering this now :)


----------



## Islas_mummy

Thank you Farida!!! I did it! I got home at 10:45pm and did it! And I am soooo glad I did :) Phew! 

Sausages your post scared me, I am dreading Level 2. Oooh dear.....

Well done everyone!


----------



## lupinerainbow

Anyone interested in joining me for support and motivation i started the day before yesterday, i am also doing 30mins (at least) on my wii fit and about an hour of zumba 2 on my wii fit. Also doing squats, sit ups and press ups throughout the day. I know it sounds excessive but i have my wedding blessing on 1st june and in my typical style i have left it till the last minute. Not sure about doing before and after shots though will have a think about that. Sorry for rambling on... well done to the people who have nearly completed it :)


----------



## MamaPeaches

Day 1 level 1 done! I am also doing the 30 day squat challenge and my legs feel like jello! But I feel so great afterwards. I'm trying a new routine and working out as soon as I get home from dropping my oldest off at school. It was kind of comical with three little ones playing and running circles around me. Just 29 days to go! 

How is everyone else today?!

Lupinerainbow you can do it! 

Hi Wamommy! I think that you can count it as day 4, I think so along as your active each day is what counts! 

Hi sausages! I've had this DVD for a bit and remember level 2, it's definitely one you have to push yourself thru!


----------



## beth_terri

MamaPeaches said:


> Day 1 level 1 done! I am also doing the 30 day squat challenge and my legs feel like jello! But I feel so great afterwards. I'm trying a new routine and working out as soon as I get home from dropping my oldest off at school. It was kind of comical with three little ones playing and running circles around me. Just 29 days to go!
> 
> How is everyone else today?!
> 
> Lupinerainbow you can do it!
> 
> Hi Wamommy! I think that you can count it as day 4, I think so along as your active each day is what counts!
> 
> Hi sausages! I've had this DVD for a bit and remember level 2, it's definitely one you have to push yourself thru!

I'm doing the 30 day squat challenge too lol. Day three today. (If its the same one)


----------



## MamaPeaches

beth_terri said:


> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Day 1 level 1 done! I am also doing the 30 day squat challenge and my legs feel like jello! But I feel so great afterwards. I'm trying a new routine and working out as soon as I get home from dropping my oldest off at school. It was kind of comical with three little ones playing and running circles around me. Just 29 days to go!
> 
> How is everyone else today?!
> 
> Lupinerainbow you can do it!
> 
> Hi Wamommy! I think that you can count it as day 4, I think so along as your active each day is what counts!
> 
> Hi sausages! I've had this DVD for a bit and remember level 2, it's definitely one you have to push yourself thru!
> 
> I'm doing the 30 day squat challenge too lol. Day three today. (If its the same one)Click to expand...

By day 30 we should be doing 250 squats a day! My sister did the challenge and lost 2 inches on each thigh and lifted her booty! I'm excited to see the results!


----------



## helen_beee

I started doing the 30 day squat challenge when I started Ripped in 30, I can definitely see changes happening (and feel them) x


----------



## wamommy

I've never done the 30 day squat challenge, but I will look it up for sure! My butt is pretty flat, and I carry most of my weight in my waist. I feel like I've developed the dreaded "Mom butt" and squats may be just the thing to fix it!

Mamapeaches, I hear ya' on trying to do this with kids! When I do planks my 3-year-old tries to sit on my back, while my 5-year-old builds a "race track" out of laundry bins around me. Very exciting stuff :dohh:


----------



## sevenofnine

Level 2, I hate you.

Day one of level 2 done!

:bodyb:

I took pics on day 1 and day 10, but there's not a huge difference yet. 

Day 1:
Day 10:


----------



## Islas_mummy

Sevenofnine I can definitely see changes! 

Did you take measurements as well? It looks to me like you've definitely lost around your waist and hips!

Well done girl keep it up!


----------



## beth_terri

MamaPeaches said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaPeaches said:
> 
> 
> Day 1 level 1 done! I am also doing the 30 day squat challenge and my legs feel like jello! But I feel so great afterwards. I'm trying a new routine and working out as soon as I get home from dropping my oldest off at school. It was kind of comical with three little ones playing and running circles around me. Just 29 days to go!
> 
> How is everyone else today?!
> 
> Lupinerainbow you can do it!
> 
> Hi Wamommy! I think that you can count it as day 4, I think so along as your active each day is what counts!
> 
> Hi sausages! I've had this DVD for a bit and remember level 2, it's definitely one you have to push yourself thru!
> 
> I'm doing the 30 day squat challenge too lol. Day three today. (If its the same one)Click to expand...
> 
> By day 30 we should be doing 250 squats a day! My sister did the challenge and lost 2 inches on each thigh and lifted her booty! I'm excited to see the results!Click to expand...

Yep haha. Itl be a breeze :/ xx


----------



## sevenofnine

Islas_mummy said:


> Sevenofnine I can definitely see changes!
> 
> Did you take measurements as well? It looks to me like you've definitely lost around your waist and hips!
> 
> Well done girl keep it up!

:happydance:

I didn't take measurements or weigh myself before! :dohh:

My goal right now is really just to be able to button my jeans without discomfort... :haha:

I bet I would be doing a LOT better if I was dieting as well! But I can't be bothered with watching what I eat right now!!


----------



## Islas_mummy

sevenofnine said:


> Islas_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Sevenofnine I can definitely see changes!
> 
> Did you take measurements as well? It looks to me like you've definitely lost around your waist and hips!
> 
> Well done girl keep it up!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I didn't take measurements or weigh myself before! :dohh:
> 
> My goal right now is really just to be able to button my jeans without discomfort... :haha:
> 
> I bet I would be doing a LOT better if I was dieting as well! But I can't be bothered with watching what I eat right now!!Click to expand...

Haha I don't blame you! I am doing Slimming World as well and it is hard work, although I am in the "Zone" this week.....for a change!

I haven't done it today and I am going to work soon until 10.30pm so I am going to have to do it when I get home! I did it last last night too and couldnt face it this morning too! 

Level 2 on Friday!!!


----------



## mrsswaffer

I found a great iPhone app for walking/keeping fit - it's called striiv. If you have it, add me: [email protected] :)


----------



## wamommy

Day 3 of Level 3 done! One week to go :D

I decided to power through with the Shred, even though my knees are yuck. It's only a week, right? I LOVE pilates, but I felt like I was cheating on all of you ladies each time I did that video :haha:


----------



## sevenofnine

Does level 2 get any easier? I'm on day 2 of level 2 and I want to kill myself....


----------



## wamommy

Haha, it does get easier, a little bit anyway! I actually liked some parts of level 2, but all of the planking was murder!


----------



## sausages

sevenofnine, i can see a difference in those photos! I am hoping to feel a difference in how my clothes fit too. I'll feel happier then, knowing that my seams aren't all straining. lol!

I've done level 2, day 3 today. So day 13 altogether. I'm going to take a halfway photo and my measurements tomorrow i think. 

I _think _i noticed that i coped a little better with level 2 today. It's still mental, but i managed to get right to the end of most of the exercises without collapsing in a big ole heap of ican'tdooooooit!!!


----------



## sevenofnine

sausages said:


> I _think _i noticed that i coped a little better with level 2 today. It's still mental, but i managed to get right to the end of most of the exercises without collapsing in a big ole heap of ican'tdooooooit!!!

I also just finished day 3 of level 2.... I coped worse today!!! :dohh:

Annika decided to fight her nap to the bitter end, and so I had a late start, which means I started working out when I was getting really hungry... so I didn't fare as well! 

But I got through it! I just wasn't able to do all of the stupid pendulum lunges. I HATE lunges.

But now I've eaten lunch and I'm happy!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Mummytobe85

I just done level 1 day 1 just now... one word only WOW!!!!

My legs feel so heavy and jelly like, she really pushes you and doesnt let you rest lol... im so proud of myself as stopped for a few seconds and then got right back in.

Cant wait to see my results after 30 days


----------



## wamommy

Well done, Mummy!

Seven, I hate lunges too :( They are what I think is murdering my knees. I cut them out (and just do squats instead) and have had a much better time the last few days!

I took my kids to the zoo and pushed a stroller around all day up some major hills... Does this count as a workout or should I go put on sweats and tough it out?!


----------



## sevenofnine

wamommy said:


> Well done, Mummy!
> 
> Seven, I hate lunges too :( They are what I think is murdering my knees. I cut them out (and just do squats instead) and have had a much better time the last few days!
> 
> I took my kids to the zoo and pushed a stroller around all day up some major hills... Does this count as a workout or should I go put on sweats and tough it out?!

I just did day 4 of level 2 and I still can only do about half the pendulum lunges. 

My legs start to buckle, not to mention I am not very coordinated so I keep losing my balance! :blush:

It's GORGEOUS out today, going to get up to 66F, so I am going to put this baby in a wrap and go for a walk today as well!


----------



## sausages

Urgh! I just HATE all the planking!! I will be sooooo glad when this level is over. I waited until tonight to do it today and i found it tougher than yesterday. I felt awful and sick right afterwards too. I think it might be because i had a macdonalds for tea tonight...


----------



## helen_beee

sevenofnine said:


> wamommy said:
> 
> 
> Well done, Mummy!
> 
> Seven, I hate lunges too :( They are what I think is murdering my knees. I cut them out (and just do squats instead) and have had a much better time the last few days!
> 
> I took my kids to the zoo and pushed a stroller around all day up some major hills... Does this count as a workout or should I go put on sweats and tough it out?!
> 
> I just did day 4 of level 2 and I still can only do about half the *pendulum lunges. *
> 
> My legs start to buckle, not to mention I am not very coordinated so I keep losing my balance! :blush:
> 
> It's GORGEOUS out today, going to get up to 66F, so I am going to put this baby in a wrap and go for a walk today as well!Click to expand...

I am rubbish at pendulum lunges! Week 2 of RI30 one of the moves is a pendulum lunge but you can't put your foot down in the middle to stabilise, I've fallen over a fair few times!

Because of the success of this thread I decided to start a more generic motivation thread for getting ready for summer if anyone is interested in joining me? - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/d...r-ready-anyone-want-join-me.html#post26986665


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ah, well done Helen. I will join, and get myself some sort of postnatal Pilates DVD, and come track my progress with you. I got the app 'striiv' on my iPod Touch, and that's very motivating for walking. :)


----------



## sausages

Wow! The original ladies are on day 30 today!! How are you all going? Can we see pictures? Share your weight and measurement stats? I'd love to see how you got on! :)

Halfway today for me. I've not done the video yet cause i did it late last night and it made me feel sick. I'll probably do it this afternoon before tea. I took a halfway pic, which i'll put on here but i'll take it down fairly quickly too. lol! I don't want the world seeing my horrid belly for long!! 

I've actually lost 2 inches on my waist, 1 quarter inch on each arm, half on each thigh and three quarters of an inch on my hips. I'm really pleased with that! I'm thinking of dieting a bit for the last few weeks to really help cause do far i've not bothered.

ETA: Left is before i began and right is today - halfway.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ooh, I definitely see a change, sausages. :thumbup: Nice one!

As I only got to day 2 of the shred, I obviously haven't changed massively. Though, I have lost some weight in the past 30 days due to breastfeeding and walking everywhere. :)


----------



## wamommy

Looking great, Sausages! 

I am finished on Wednesday, and will definitely take some after pictures to post! I think I've lost a little bit of weight (i wish it were more!) and I'm sure I'm toned up a little. I've still got a ways to go, but this has been a great start!


----------



## Mummytobe85

Ok i done L1 D2 yesterday and the day before i ran a mile...

So far in 2 weeks i lost 2½" off my waist and 1½" off my hips... ladies, keep pushing yourself. I can see my jelly belly shrinking abit and this is the first time i've actually stuck to exercising and healthy eating for years...

Its not a big difference yet as my size 14 dresses are still tight and so are some of my clothes but im not losing hope lol x


----------



## mrsswaffer

Well done, hun. :D


----------



## sevenofnine

Day 5 of level 2 today! (Skipped yesterday)

I'm getting better...


----------



## wamommy

Nice job, ladies!!

I'm done for today and only have 3 days left!! 

Who's still with us?


----------



## Warby

Can I be a late joiner? I am doing the 30 ds. Today I did level 2, day 13 total (ten days on level one). I am doing it every day without taking a day off. I am the type of person who, if I take one day off, then it is easy to take two, then three...

In fact, I did the 30ds almost three years ago. I did it- get this- 29 times and then I quit. Self sabotage! I am so annoyed at myself for doing that so I have started again and this will be my victory.

I printed out the chart that I found here and I love giving myself a sticker after completing each workout.

I hate the planks!


----------



## helen_beee

Arrrggghh, jumping lunges are back in week 3 of RI30, as well as a whole variety of new torture methods!


----------



## sevenofnine

helen_beee said:


> Arrrggghh, jumping lunges are back in week 3 of RI30, as well as a whole variety of new torture methods!

You're not instilling much confidence in me to do RI30 next.... :haha:


----------



## Warby

Did day 4 of level 2 this morning. Tomorrow morning I will do day 5, and tomorrow afternoon I am going for a massage to celebrate being halfway done!


----------



## sausages

Yeah! Are you going to post your halfway stats warby? :)


----------



## Warby

sausages said:


> Yeah! Are you going to post your halfway stats warby? :)

No, I am going to wait until the end. I know that I am a work in progress. But if, say, my hip measurements were exactly the same as they were at the beginning, I would find that discouraging and would find it hard to continue.

I CAN say that after doing the shred for about a week, I was able to put my engagement and wedding rings back on!:happydance:


----------



## Mummytobe85

Is everyone losing inches but not lbs? My waist is shrinking but the scales wont budge arghhhhh...


----------



## sevenofnine

Mummytobe85 said:


> Is everyone losing inches but not lbs? My waist is shrinking but the scales wont budge arghhhhh...

I haven't lost any weight yet, but my pants fit much better! I decided not to weigh myself anymore and just go by my clothes and the mirror. Otherwise I know I'll just get myself depressed, even though muscle weighs more than fat!!


----------



## Mummytobe85

[/QUOTE] I haven't lost any weight yet, but my pants fit much better! I decided not to weigh myself anymore and just go by my clothes and the mirror. Otherwise I know I'll just get myself depressed, even though muscle weighs more than fat!![/QUOTE]

That's great news sevenofnine - I try not to weigh myself but going by inches now as well.


----------



## Breadsticks

I love 30 Day Shred! It's such a nice, short workout that you can fit in more easily with hectic schedules...and it kicks your butt! My husband and I have been doing it for years off and on. We usually do it as a precursor to Insanity or mix it in with biking :)

Anyway, may I join in? We just recently started up again, we had been doing Insanity before I fell pregnant. I couldn't do anything first tri with morning sickness and second tri we both got colds so often that every time we'd start 30DS up we'd have to stop because of illness :dohh:

We are currently on Day 5 (Level 1). We plan on switching to Level 2 this Friday :D I am modifying pretty much every exercise to be more pregnancy-friendly but I still feel the workout and it is helping me so much with aches/pains. We supplement the workout with walking, that really helps with soreness.

I won't be able to post any weight loss pics in the immediate future for obvious reasons :haha: but I love seeing everyone else's hard work paying off! Congratulations to all of you :happydance:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Hi hun! Well done for doing the 30DS while pregnant!! I spent my pregnancy sleeping and eating chocolate. :D Good luck!


----------



## Breadsticks

mrsswaffer said:


> Hi hun! Well done for doing the 30DS while pregnant!! I spent my pregnancy sleeping and eating chocolate. :D Good luck!

I get plenty of that in too :haha: Thank you!


----------



## Warby

I just did day 15. Halfway done!!! Woot!


----------



## sevenofnine

Just....finished.....day.........17.................... *passes out*


----------



## sausages

I am about to do my work out for the day. I'm really not feeling it today, but I already plumbed it into mfp, so I guess I have to do it now!!

Welcome breadsticks! I love your username! :) kudos to you for doing this while preggo, I bet labour will be soooo easy for you! ;)


----------



## Mummytobe85

I just done level 1, day 4 and had a break yesterday as my period decided to come :blush:

20 mins fly by so quickly for me now, im also starting to feel alot stonger picking up my oldest daughter without struggling and pushing a double pram every day probably adds to my strength too lol.

I look forward to it everyday but by the end of it, im cursing as I BLOODY HATE HATE HATE side lunges and jumping jacks... damn you Jillian :dohh: lol


----------



## Islas_mummy

Hi Ladies, 
Well I am ashamed of myself. I got to Day 10 and did my measurements and was so disheartened I stopped and I haven't done it since..... :(

Also because I am doing Slimming World, I go to group with my mum on a Monday and I haven't lost any weight the last 2 weeks!! Eventhough I have been really good on the diet. And I know muscle weighs more than fat. But I need to get to my goal weight! So that I don't have to pay anymore. I've only got 4lb to go!!! 

But I did take some pics today and compared to my Day 1 pics, I can really see some slight changes. So I have decided to drop this 4lb first and then I am going to start from scratch with the 30DS. So fingers crossed I can get my goal on the scales on Monday! 

Well done everyone I am following all your progress! x


----------



## sevenofnine

Islas_mummy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Well I am ashamed of myself. I got to Day 10 and did my measurements and was so disheartened I stopped and I haven't done it since..... :(

That's why I didn't weigh or measure myself this time around! I did it a couple years ago, and got to Day 10, like you, and then stopped because I was disheartened as well!

This time I don't even have a scale in the house so I am none the wiser! Now if I get to Day 30 and don't see any results yet, then I will just be mad!!!

:hugs:

I'm sure you can SEE a difference, did you do before pics?


----------



## Breadsticks

Sausages, thank you! I certainly hope you are right :haha: 

To make you ladies feel better about measurements...I used to Irish dance which is a very intense cardio workout, as well as muscular from the abs down. When I first started dancing I seemed to get bigger because I started developing bulging thigh/calf muscles. Even my stomach pushed out more with my abs becoming more pronounced. It took a while for me to notice a slimming down, but when it happened I looked amazing! I was in late high school at the time too, I had a higher metabolism then and it still took time and had that initial increase in weight/size. So no worries, you keep working hard and you WILL get the results you want! :D


----------



## Islas_mummy

sevenofnine said:


> Islas_mummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Well I am ashamed of myself. I got to Day 10 and did my measurements and was so disheartened I stopped and I haven't done it since..... :(
> 
> That's why I didn't weigh or measure myself this time around! I did it a couple years ago, and got to Day 10, like you, and then stopped because I was disheartened as well!
> 
> This time I don't even have a scale in the house so I am none the wiser! Now if I get to Day 30 and don't see any results yet, then I will just be mad!!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure you can SEE a difference, did you do before pics?Click to expand...

Yes i did do before pics, so I can see the different, if only a little bit! 

Well done you! That's willpower right there! lol

I will get back on it when I loose this last 4lb!


----------



## Mummytobe85

Breadsticks said:


> Sausages, thank you! I certainly hope you are right :haha:
> 
> To make you ladies feel better about measurements...I used to Irish dance which is a very intense cardio workout, as well as muscular from the abs down. When I first started dancing I seemed to get bigger because I started developing bulging thigh/calf muscles. Even my stomach pushed out more with my abs becoming more pronounced. It took a while for me to notice a slimming down, but when it happened I looked amazing! I was in late high school at the time too, I had a higher metabolism then and it still took time and had that initial increase in weight/size. So no worries, you keep working hard and you WILL get the results you want! :D


Thank you for this as the scales don't budge but I heard jillian saying your burning fat and building your muscles which I know muscle weighs more but I made a vow to not weigh or measure myself for another month as it gets me down


----------



## wamommy

I'm finished!! Weight and measurements to come after a shower :D


----------



## sevenofnine

wamommy said:


> I'm finished!! Weight and measurements to come after a shower :D

:wohoo:


----------



## sevenofnine

I did day 18 (day 8 of Level 2) today!!

Although instead of staying asleep, Annika woke up after the first circuit so then I had to resettle her and do the rest after, so it was kind of broken up. I don't know if this ruins things, but I wasn't too keen on just starting over!! :dohh:


----------



## wamommy

Here we go!! The results aren't as great as I'd hoped, because I took some days off and really slacked this last week. Anyhow, it's a great start!

For reference, I'm 5'8", so inches lost don't really show up so much on my big frame! 

Before After

Weight 
152 ----- 144 -8 pounds!

Arm 
11 ----- 10 -1 inch

Chest 
38.5 ----- 38 -.5 (thank you, breastfeeding! :dohh:)

Waist 
33 ------ 29.5 -3.5 inches!!

Hips 
39.5 ----- 37.5 -2 inches

Thigh 
21.5 ----- 20.5 -1 inch


Hopefully I can keep going to my goal weight :D The pics aren't fantastic (weird shadow in the wall) but it gives you an idea.
 



Attached Files:







3-27-13 before3 (Small).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0012a (Small).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6









3-27-13 before2a (Small).jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 9









DSC_0008a (Small).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wamommy

Wouldn't all fit on one!! Here are the last 3
 



Attached Files:







3-27-13 before pica (Small).jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7









DSC_0003a (Small).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0005a (Small).jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sevenofnine

wamommy said:


> Here we go!! The results aren't as great as I'd hoped, because I took some days off and really slacked this last week.

Are you kidding???

Those are fantastic results! I kept going back and forth with the pictures to see you shrink! 

:flower:


----------



## Breadsticks

I'm with Seven! Amazing results, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Islas_mummy

Oooh congratulations and well done! You look absolutely fab! A proper yummy mummy!


----------



## sausages

Wow! Those results are so clear! Massive well done to you wamommy!!!! :)

I start level 3 tomorrow, so not looking forward to that! Level two is still rock hard for me!

My AF is due tomorrow and when I did my measurements today I've actually gained almost an inch back in my waist since last week. Do you think it could just be water retention?


----------



## sevenofnine

I am taking a break today to make the house spotless for some friends to come over! My sassy girl will only nap by herself for about 1 hour every day no matter what I try, so that is going to be cleaning time today!

Day 19 will be tomorrow!!!

:dance:

Almost to LEVEL 3!!!


----------



## wamommy

Sausages, it is probably bloat! I can't get my wedding ring off or button my pants the couple of days before af :blush:

Sevenofnine, good luck with the cleaning!


----------



## Breadsticks

Sausages, I always bloat up around AF...I usually avoided weigh-ins and taking measurements around that time. It was very common for me to gain a good five pounds or so! :dohh: 

Have a nice time with your company, Seven! 

Day 7 for us today, tomorrow will be level 2 :)


----------



## Warby

Ya Wamommy! That is sure inspiration to keep going!


----------



## Mummytobe85

Im moving onto level 2 tomorrow after completing level 1 day 5... am i bad? :dohh: DH said he can see an improvement in my fitness and i dont really break into a sweat anymore and its starting to bore me too :dohh:

p.s Warmommy you look fab!!!! a real inspiration to keep me pushing through with the exercising


----------



## Breadsticks

Mummytobe85 said:


> Im moving onto level 2 tomorrow after completing level 1 day 5... am i bad? :dohh: DH said he can see an improvement in my fitness and i dont really break into a sweat anymore and its starting to bore me too :dohh:
> 
> p.s Warmommy you look fab!!!! a real inspiration to keep me pushing through with the exercising

If you aren't feeling challenged anymore I'd definitely move up! Good luck tomorrow, my husband and I are also starting level 2...excited! :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Eeep! Good luck girlies!


----------



## sausages

Woah! Level 3 is a bitch!!


----------



## sevenofnine

sausages said:


> Woah! Level 3 is a bitch!!

Uh-oh.... I start it on Sunday... :growlmad:

Please tell me there are no more pendulum lunges... :haha:

Since I skipped yesterday while company was over, today was day 19!! One more day of level 2!!!

:wohoo:

Is anyone else doing Ripped in 30 or another of her videos after this one? I bought it and am going to start right after I'm finished.


----------



## helen_beee

sevenofnine said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Woah! Level 3 is a bitch!!
> 
> Uh-oh.... I start it on Sunday... :growlmad:
> 
> Please tell me there are no more pendulum lunges... :haha:
> 
> Since I skipped yesterday while company was over, today was day 19!! One more day of level 2!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Is anyone else doing Ripped in 30 or another of her videos after this one? I bought it and am going to start right after I'm finished.Click to expand...

Tomorrow is my last day of week 3 of RI30 and wowsers, it's tough. I think it's supposed to be a follow on to 30DS so it builds on everything you have learnt. There are pendulum lunges (only you can't put your leg down in between and have to stabilise yourself!). But true to her style Jillian Michaels gets results and I feel much fitter and toned than I did before it (although I'm doing additional stuff). After this I'm gonna do 6 week 6 pack xx


----------



## sevenofnine

helen_beee said:


> sevenofnine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Woah! Level 3 is a bitch!!
> 
> Uh-oh.... I start it on Sunday... :growlmad:
> 
> Please tell me there are no more pendulum lunges... :haha:
> 
> Since I skipped yesterday while company was over, today was day 19!! One more day of level 2!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> Is anyone else doing Ripped in 30 or another of her videos after this one? I bought it and am going to start right after I'm finished.Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day of week 3 of RI30 and wowsers, it's tough. I think it's supposed to be a follow on to 30DS so it builds on everything you have learnt. There are pendulum lunges (only you can't put your leg down in between and have to stabilise yourself!). But true to her style Jillian Michaels gets results and I feel much fitter and toned than I did before it (although I'm doing additional stuff). After this I'm gonna do 6 week 6 pack xxClick to expand...

Oh, there's more pendulum lunges? Then nevermind, I'm not going to do it.

:haha:

I don't know why... I just hate lunges! BUT I AM GOING TO PUSH THROUGH IT! I want to get rid of my big ole' tummy! Or just some of it, at least! :winkwink:


----------



## Warby

I might do ripped in 30 afterwards.

Today (day 18) I was doing the oblique twists and heard this flapping sound. I realized it was my stomach pooch hitting my lower abs. Lovely! But motivation to keep going.


----------



## sausages

Warby said:


> I might do ripped in 30 afterwards.
> 
> Today (day 18) I was doing the oblique twists and heard this flapping sound. I realized it was my stomach pooch hitting my lower abs. Lovely! But motivation to keep going.

OMG!! I almost spat out my water!! I have heard that same noise!!! It is lovely indeed! Lol!


----------



## beth_terri

sausages said:


> Warby said:
> 
> 
> I might do ripped in 30 afterwards.
> 
> Today (day 18) I was doing the oblique twists and heard this flapping sound. I realized it was my stomach pooch hitting my lower abs. Lovely! But motivation to keep going.
> 
> OMG!! I almost spat out my water!! I have heard that same noise!!! It is lovely indeed! Lol!Click to expand...

Its my bum cheeks slapping on my thighs when I run up the stairs in just my dressing gown haha x


----------



## Jembug

Wowzers!!! Love the results!!!
So I managed to get up to day 11. And since I stopped I've lost a 1.5lb. Seriously got to get back on this!!! Will see you ladies Tuesday (after bank holiday) x


----------



## beth_terri

Jembug said:


> Wowzers!!! Love the results!!!
> So I managed to get up to day 11. And since I stopped I've lost a 1.5lb. Seriously got to get back on this!!! Will see you ladies Tuesday (after bank holiday) x

Ive lost about 10lbs since I stopped doing it lol :/ I ate more when I was doing it!


----------



## sevenofnine

My husband brought home fast food for dinner yesterday... so I ate terribly last night!! Feel like I've ruined everything :growlmad:


----------



## sausages

Ha ha ha! You girls make me chuckle!

Seven, don't worry about it Hun. It's okay to eat crap now and again, it's not ruined everything as long as it doesn't become the norm and I'm sure it hasn't! I am definitely not going to fret if I have a binge now and again, because otherwise it wouldn't last. Just do some extra workouts maybe to mak eup for it this week and make yourself feel better. :)

I ate a bit crap today and even with my additional work outs I was still over my calories by quite a bit. I'm trying to remain positive and stay on the wagon! Lol!


----------



## wamommy

It's not ruined, Seven! I agree with Sausages. For it to last (and not make you crazy!) it's good to splurge once in a while. Since I ended the 30 days last Wednesday I've been eating like crazy! I think the celebration for making it needs to end, and I need to get back on track!!! (I weighed myself this morning, and have gained back 2 pounds in 4 days :dohh:)


----------



## sevenofnine

I didn't work out yesterday (2 days in a row) but only because I'm feeling poorly. Ouch my tummy hurts!!! Hopefully I can start again tomorrow.


----------



## Mummytobe85

Took a few days break due to my section scar hurting :cry: dont wanna push it incase i do alot of damage... miss being exercising as i so wanna drop a size before my daughers birthday in June. 

Im gonna go back to doing level 1 tonight and maybe some of level 2, After this im hoping to start the burn fat, boost your metabolism dvd??? and another abs DVD combined lol :haha:


----------



## sevenofnine

Took a break for yesterday and today. Will do the last day of Level 2 tomorrow! Going to take a nice long walk tonight, though! :winkwink:


----------



## Warby

Finished level 2, day 20 today. Level 3 tomorrow!


----------



## sausages

Let me know what you think of level 3 warby! I am actually finding it a bit easier now I've been doing it a few days, but I am still modifying quite a bit.


----------



## Warby

Oh wow, level 3 was definitely a step up! For most of the moves, I started with the advanced version and then moved to the modified version partway through. I did have to pause the workout several times for around 10 seconds to gulp some water and to take a big breath, but it wasn't really a break.

I have a set of 5 pound dumbbells but found them too heavy to use during the workout, so have been substituting two large cans of diced tomatoes. That was all well and good until I got to that last stregth move with the arm raises and leg kicks in plank position. It was hard enough anyway; trying to balance on round cans made it impossible. So for that move only I brought back the 5 lb weights as they are easier to use for that move.

9 days left and I am done. I haven't taken measurements since the beginning, but I am down around 9 pounds so far. I was staring at myself in the mirror yesterday, trying to figure out why I look different. It dawned on me that my face is probably thinner!:happydance:


----------



## sevenofnine

Warby said:


> Oh wow, level 3 was definitely a step up! For most of the moves, I started with the advanced version and then moved to the modified version partway through. I did have to pause the workout several times for around 10 seconds to gulp some water and to take a big breath, but it wasn't really a break.
> 
> I have a set of 5 pound dumbbells but found them too heavy to use during the workout, so have been substituting two large cans of diced tomatoes. That was all well and good until I got to that last stregth move with the arm raises and leg kicks in plank position. It was hard enough anyway; trying to balance on round cans made it impossible. So for that move only I brought back the 5 lb weights as they are easier to use for that move.
> 
> 9 days left and I am done. I haven't taken measurements since the beginning, but I am down around 9 pounds so far. I was staring at myself in the mirror yesterday, trying to figure out why I look different. It dawned on me that my face is probably thinner!:happydance:

UHG I HATE that I took a two day break! I feel like I screwed everything up. Today will be the last day of level 2 for me... AHHHH!

I'm not looking forward to level 3 from your description... :haha:


----------



## Warby

A two day break won't screw it up. It's just that for me, if I take a one day break, it turns into a two day break, then three, and then I just walk away from it.

Also, while I think it is a good workout and I enjoy the results, I really don't like doing it. The less days I take off, the sooner I am done! 

Plus, I think you have lots more going on then I do, like guests staying. My two big kids are at school all day and we have a nanny (had her before I went on leave and kept her during the duration of my shortened mat leave because we love and need her). So she looks after my three year old as well as some of the housework, and can take the baby if he fusses while I exercise. I literally have no excuses for not doing it!


----------



## sevenofnine

Warby said:


> A two day break won't screw it up. It's just that for me, if I take a one day break, it turns into a two day break, then three, and then I just walk away from it.
> 
> Also, while I think it is a good workout and I enjoy the results, I really don't like doing it. The less days I take off, the sooner I am done!
> 
> Plus, I think you have lots more going on then I do, like guests staying. My two big kids are at school all day and we have a nanny (had her before I went on leave and kept her during the duration of my shortened mat leave because we love and need her). So she looks after my three year old as well as some of the housework, and can take the baby if he fusses while I exercise. I literally have no excuses for not doing it!

Ooooo I wish I had a nanny! That sounds fabulous!

I am waiting for my husband to get home today so that I can exercise, as she's a little fussy today. I've gotten NOTHING done! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs5707

Hey Ladies, I see some familiar faces on here - I haven't been on in forrrrever, life has been crazy adjusting with LO and just life in general, but I'm back to work now and ready to start dropping some pounds! I lost 28 so far without doing anything, just breastfeeding, and have 17 to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight, and want to ideally lose 13 more to be at my target weight. (I had intended on losing that before I got preggo but obviously that didn't happen!) I have my eliptical at home so I'm going to do some bootcamp every day for the next 30 days. I have Jillian's 30DS and her intense yoga video, too. 

No more hand-me-downs from the big girls at work anymore!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Breadsticks

I've had to take a 3 day break so far :cry:

We live in a townhome and our neighbors recently moved out. Maintenance has been working over there a good portion of the week and used some sort of chemical Friday that managed to seep into our home! It smelled like someone dumped paint thinner in our living room. The fumes aggravated my asthma and so the leasing office had us put up in one of their furnished apartments. We were finally able to come home yesterday. Suffice it to say, with everything going on over the weekend there was no way we could work out :(

We leave tomorrow for vacation so I'm not sure how the next couple of weeks will work either. I think we will walk and swim a lot :)

That said, I've lost 3 lbs since last week! Whether it is from working out or just the crazy fluctuations of pregnancy, I don't know :haha: I'm trying to stay under 35 lbs, I am currently up 24 so I think I'm going to be able to meet my goal :) 

Keep up the good work, ladies! What you're doing certainly isn't easy but the results we're all seeing are fabulous!


----------



## sevenofnine

Breadsticks said:


> I've had to take a 3 day break so far :cry:
> 
> We live in a townhome and our neighbors recently moved out. Maintenance has been working over there a good portion of the week and used some sort of chemical Friday that managed to seep into our home! It smelled like someone dumped paint thinner in our living room. The fumes aggravated my asthma and so the leasing office had us put up in one of their furnished apartments. We were finally able to come home yesterday. Suffice it to say, with everything going on over the weekend there was no way we could work out :(
> 
> We leave tomorrow for vacation so I'm not sure how the next couple of weeks will work either. I think we will walk and swim a lot :)
> 
> That said, I've lost 3 lbs since last week! Whether it is from working out or just the crazy fluctuations of pregnancy, I don't know :haha: I'm trying to stay under 35 lbs, I am currently up 24 so I think I'm going to be able to meet my goal :)
> 
> Keep up the good work, ladies! What you're doing certainly isn't easy but the results we're all seeing are fabulous!

I had to take a 3 day break over the weekend, and just started back up again yesterday! I did day 1 of level 3 today... and I must admit... I "phoned" it in quite a bit :haha:

I took my day 20 pictures, but there honestly really isn't a different from day 10. My diet probably wasn't the best, and I wasn't able to work out every day. Hopefully day 30 will be better. Either way, I plan on either doing 30DS again after this, or moving onto RI30. 

Considering I am still doing modified moves from being SO out of shape in the beginning, I may do 30DS again and just move up to the more advanced moves.


----------



## Warby

I did Level 3 again today, but it took me about an hour. I put LO down for a nap but he woke up around 9 minutes in, so I had to keep pausing to feed, burp, cuddle, etc. But no way was I starting again!

I find some of the ab moves in this one to be really tough, especially the scissors (though that hurts in my thighs as well). I imagine it is because 3.5 months post partum by ab muscles are pretty weak still.


----------



## Warby

sevenofnine said:


> Ooooo I wish I had a nanny! That sounds fabulous!
> 
> I am waiting for my husband to get home today so that I can exercise, as she's a little fussy today. I've gotten NOTHING done! :dohh:

It really is fabulous! People ask me all the time, "What's it like to have four kids? How do you manage?" I am pretty sure that four kids WITH a nanny is quite different from four kids WITHOUT a nanny.

Our fourth baby was a surprise. When we found out we were expecting again we had to make a decision about what to do with our nanny. We LOVE her, she has been with us for 2.5 years now and is part of our family. She supports her parents and grandparents in the Philippines with her salary. We couldn't imagine letting her go earlier than we had to (she is getting maried in January and will stay with us until next Spring when her sister will become our new nanny). Plus, when I go back to work we will need a nanny.

But, it is expensive to pay a nanny and I get some money being on mat leave but nowhere near my regular salary. So the big sacrifice in all of this is that I am returning to work in August when Mason is 6.5 months old. I am entitled to a year but we can't swing it financially. The other part of it is that I have a job I LOVE with some flexibility. If I stayed out until January I would be given a different role (same title and salary) with a rigid schedule and a lot of extra stuff. It will be very hard to leave LO when he is still so little but it is the best for everyone. And it will be easier knowing that he is in the capable hands of our loving nanny.


----------



## sevenofnine

Warby said:


> I did Level 3 again today, but it took me about an hour. I put LO down for a nap but he woke up around 9 minutes in, so I had to keep pausing to feed, burp, cuddle, etc. But no way was I starting again!
> 
> I find some of the ab moves in this one to be really tough, especially the scissors (though that hurts in my thighs as well). I imagine it is *because 3.5 months post partum by ab muscles are pretty weak still.*

Same here!


----------



## Warby

Day 24 done. I do my workouts on my area rug in front of the tv. I have rug burns on my elbows from those plank raises.

On the TeamBuy website for my area is a special price for Jillian Michael's DVD. I already own the 30DS.

This is a 5 pack for $29.99. It has Beginners Frontside, Beginners Backside (the word "fun" is used in each of the descriptions- I call BS on that), Ripped in 30, Killer Buns and Thighs, and Shed and Shred. I am thinking of purchasing. EEK!


----------



## Mummytobe85

I love JM - she is so motivating. I may mix it up abit after day 30 and do another abs dvd and along with some levels of the shred...

Level 2 still kills me!! im so out of shape lol... and i still hate jumping jacks grrrrrrr, i accidently weighed myself and i put on bout half a stone!!! 

My diet has been abit up and down but im hoping to do abit of jogging on the days i dont do the shred, but again i have noticed changes which is motivating


----------



## sausages

I've only got three more days to go after today. Last night was hard to do cause I'd been at work all day which I'm not used to. I pushed on though and did it anyway! Ill do it again tonight after the kids are in bed. I finally dropped .2 lbs below my starting weight too. Lol! 

Anyone heard of the bikini body mommy challenge? I'm thinking of doing that one next. :)


----------



## Warby

Wow Sausages only 3 more days!

I did day 25 today so 5 more for me. I am looking forward to being done.


----------



## Warby

When I started the shred I printed out a chart. It has 6 rows of five boxes, numbered 1-30. Each time I finish a workout I put a sticker in the corresponding box.

Today I put a sticker IN THE LAST ROW!!!! 4 more workouts!


----------



## sausages

Ha ha! How dense am I?! I actually miscalculated how many days I have left, but it's in my favour because I only have one more day!! Eeeep!!!! :)


----------



## helen_beee

Finished RI30, woohoo! Week 4 is the hardest thing I've ever done and I've represented Great Britain internationally (in a sport most of you have probably never heard of). But I'm gonna do it for another week, starting back at level 1 tomorrow - let's see how much easier it is now compared to when I first did it. Think I might even do 30DS level 1 at some point to compare my fitness level now to when I first started with Jillian Michaels. I should post before and after pics but I haven't finished with my fitness drive so don't feel like I'm at 'after' yet xx


----------



## sausages

You need to tell us what sport it was Helen! I still probably won't have a clue if its that obscure, but now I need to know! :)

I'm no she near an after yet, but I have my... First and last shred pics. I won't say before and after cause I'm not an after yet. If I can attach using the ipad I will.... Um... Okay I'll come back and edit from my laptop. Lol!

Okay, im back with stats and a picture, which i will take down after a bit. The internet does not need that enduring image. 

Stats...

Chest 
starting - 38 
halfway - 38
finish - 37.75
inches lost - 0.25

Waist
starting - 33 
halfway - 31
finish - 31
inches lost - 2

Naval inc muffin top when tensed & _when relaxed_
starting - didn't take this one til halfway
halfway - 37 _40_
finish - 36 _38_
inches lost - 1 _2_

Hips
starting - 40
halfway - 39
finish - 38.5
inches lost - 1.5

Bum
starting - didn't take this one til halfway
halfway - 39.75
finish - 39.5
inches lost - 0.25

Arms
starting - 11
halfway - 11
finish - 11
inches lost - 0

Thighs
starting - 24
halfway - 23.75
finish - 23
inches lost - 1 from each thigh

TOTAL INCHES LOST - 8

Starting weight 145lbs, which jumped up to 150lbs in the first week!! Now at 144.8lbs or something. lol! 

I can't see a difference when i look at the photo, but i do when i look in the mirror. It's not massive, and i am nowhere near done, but it's a good start!! This challenge has taught me that exercise can be okay. It will never be fun for me, but it showed i can fit it into my day and it does produce tangible results. I didn't diet at all with this and still lost inches. I tried to diet, but failed however i am going to keep going. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1461.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sevenofnine

So I ended up stopping at day 21 (level 3 day 1).

My milk supply had suffered immensely, even after trying to up my calories. She was getting so frustrated because she obviously wasn't getting enough during a feeding. About 4 days after I stopped, it came back and I got so engorged that now she's struggling to keep up with my supply!

I feel terrible too, because once I stopped... she gained 7 ounces in less than a week, and gained less than 3 ounces a week while I was exercising. :-(

I don't know what to do. I hate the way I look and am quite depressed about it, and was seeing results, but I'm not sure how to continue without negatively affecting breastfeeding. 

Uhg... I didn't think this would happen as I've been established now for a while! I guess it doesn't help that I never got extra hungry during pregnancy OR breastfeeding, so it's really hard for me to eat the extra calories needed for breastfeeding as it is. 

:'(

I feel quite bummed right now.

SIDE NOTE: I finally weighed myself the day after I stopped and I had GAINED 3lbs... but looked much thinner. So you ladies who are getting discouraged over the weight, don't forget that muscle truly does weigh more than fat! My jeans fit much better!


----------



## Warby

Sausages, congratulations on finishing! I can definitely see some changes, especially in your arms and chest. Helen, I am thinking of doing ri30 next. Is it that much harder than the shred? Cause level 3 is very challenging, I think.

Seven, I would do the same thing if my milk supply was affected. Maybe you could do some less strenuous exercise, like walking?


----------



## sevenofnine

Warby said:


> Sausages, congratulations on finishing! I can definitely see some changes, especially in your arms and chest. Helen, I am thinking of doing ri30 next. Is it that much harder than the shred? Cause level 3 is very challenging, I think.
> 
> *Seven, I would do the same thing if my milk supply was affected. Maybe you could do some less strenuous exercise, like walking?*

I am definitely going to start walking. I have some ankle weights so that'll help add some light resistance. Hopefully I'll be able to start again soon!


----------



## helen_beee

@sausages - well done on the results, you've inspired me to post my results when I finish RI30 for good next week (remind me if I try to wimp out!). I used to do dragonboat racing, it was a big part of my childhood and teenage years but unfortunately due to not having anyone to watch LO I can't get back in the boat. I still socialise with my old team though.

@sevenofnine - milk supply is the most important thing, just keep doing gentle exercise and healthy eating, I've heard you can lose 1lb a week without jeopardising your supply. I never had an issue with mine but I would express several times a day as well so always made more than was needed so a drop wouldn't have been too obvious.

@warby - I think of RI30 as the next step after 30DS so each week is a bit tougher. I found it incredibly challenging but if it was easy there wouldn't be any point in doing it. After one more week of RI30 I'm going to do 6 week 6 pack.


----------



## wamommy

Sausages, well done! I can see a difference in the smootheness of your waist and in your arms and legs. Awesome job!

Seven, I agree that milk supply is more important. Walking is great, and high intensity workouts can wait. I'm sorry you're feeling down about your body, though :( I understand, and it's a terrible feeling. Whenever I feel SUPER down about it I pick up LO and give him a tight snuggle. It helps to remind myself that it's all worth it. :hugs:

Helen, my husband is from Hawaii and used to Dragonboat race too! It looks super fun (and hard). Do you miss it? I used to rock climb competitively (bouldering) and I miss it terribly. I don't think I could ever get back into it because of all of the joint pain I have now. 

I hope you're all enjoying Mother's Day! :D


----------



## mrsswaffer

Wow, girls, you're all doing so well. :)

Seven, I agree with everyone else. Plus, you've done so so well getting through the 30DS as far as you did! Definitely look after yourself though. I do a lot of walking with the pram and recently ordered a Callanetics DVD and a Pilates DVD from Amazon. :D I should get them in the week, and will start when they come!


----------



## Warby

So, I didn't do it today. I did the shred 26 days in a row. This is the first day I have taken off. I can be such a perfectionist sometimes, and I am trying to convince myself that it is NOT a big deal. Instead of today being day 27, tomorrow will be day 27. I will take 31 days to do the 30 day shred. All is NOT lost.

Today was Mother's Day (here, anyway).My children ordered me to stay in bed (they brought me a coffee) while they and my husband made me breakfast. Then I came down to a yummy feast of waffles with strawberries and whipped cream, and bacon. And after breakfast I opened some lovely gifts.

Then we went to my niece's birthday party, and then to my mom's for an amazing supper (I know, she shouldn't have cooked for us on Mother's day, but she would not be convinced otherwise). We just got home. I ate so much today (and none of it diet food) that if I tried to exercise I would throw up.

So, tomorrow I continue where I left off. Not a big deal. :)


----------



## helen_beee

wamommy said:


> Helen, my husband is from Hawaii and used to Dragonboat race too! It looks super fun (and hard). Do you miss it? I used to rock climb competitively (bouldering) and I miss it terribly. I don't think I could ever get back into it because of all of the joint pain I have now.

I miss it so much, especially when the sun is shining there's nowhere I'd rather be. Although the sun isn't shining that often so I can imagine it's a completely different experience paddling in Hawaii than on the River Tees! I got into it through my dad who is still going strong at 52, so there is hope once my LO grows up I can get back in the boat. I've done a bit of rock climbing before and loved it  xx


----------



## Warby

I did workout 27 today. 3 more!


----------



## Warby

I just finished workout 29. This is where I quit last time I attempted to do the 30ds. Did 29/30, then quit.

I am determined not to sabotage myself this time. My plan is to do the final workout tomorrow, and post my results on Friday.:thumbup:


----------



## wamommy

Woohoo, Warby!! Almost there :D


----------



## sausages

Not long left then Warby! You can do it hun!!

I didn't know for sure what to do next and i was pleased with the results from this so i have just started again!! lol! I only used tins of beans last time, because i didn't know i would last the whole way through and didn't want to spend money on proper weights, so i bought some 1kg handweights and i have just started level one again. It's actually hard in places, because the weights are heavier, so it's like it's a new challenge. The crunches are tons easier, and the cardio too and i am doing more non-mod exercises than last time. I might cut it in half and do 5 days of each level this time and see what happens.


----------



## Warby

I did it! I finished that mofo! 30/30 done!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tomorrow morning I will weigh myself and take measurements and then share them here. I did not do a before photo, but I can tell that my clothes are fitting better.


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yessss!!!!! Well done you!!!! :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## sausages

Warby said:


> I did it! I finished that mofo! 30/30 done!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Tomorrow morning I will weigh myself and take measurements and then share them here. I did not do a before photo, but I can tell that my clothes are fitting better.

YEAH!!!!! Well blummin done you! Looking forward to reading your stats. :)


----------



## wamommy

Congrats, Warby!!!!!!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## Warby

Here are my results

Starting weight: 161 finish weight: 148.5 -lost 12.5 pounds!
Bust start: 38 end 37 - lost 1 ( ebf)
Waist start 43 end 38- lost 5!
Hips start 43.5 end 41 lost 2.5
Thigh start 25 end 24 lost 1

Pretty good, I would say! I wish my hips and thighs would go down some more....perhap so should try Ripped in 30 next? 

Thanks everyone for cheering me on!


----------



## wamommy

Those are great results, Warby!! Well done! :yipee:


----------



## helen_beee

Right I said I would post my results after I had finished Ripped in 30 so here we go.

I did 4 weeks at each level (6 days a week). And then I did an additional week of 6 days (mixture of levels) to make my total up to 30 days. (For anyone thinking of doing RI30 you don't have to do a total of 30 days, just the 4 weeks, but I wanted to do the extra.

Starting weight - 143lbs
Finishing weight - 139lbs
Loss of 4lbs (not fantastic but it's better than a gain)


*Measurements before RI30 -*
Thighs - 21.5inch
Upper waist - 31inch
Lower waist - 34inch
Hips - 37inch


*Measurements after Ripped -*
Thighs - 21inch _(lost 0.5 inches of each)_
Upper waist - 29.5inch _(lost 1.5 inches)_
Lower waist - 30inch _(lost 4 inches)_
Hips - 35.5inch _(lost 1.5 inches)_

I loved the workout and even though you can't see a massive change in the pictures I know under all that fat my muscles are toning nicely. I just have to lose the fat so you can see it!
 



Attached Files:







before ripped front.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8









after ripped front.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 9









before ripped side.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 7









after ripped side.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wamommy

helen_beee said:


> I loved the workout and even though you can't see a massive change in the pictures I know under all that fat my muscles are toning nicely. I just have to lose the fat so you can see it!

I can see it NOW! You did an awesome job and look fantastic :D


----------



## Warby

anyone still shredding?


----------



## Breadsticks

We will be again soon! We have had a bit over two weeks off due to fumes causing us to have to leave our home for a weekend, then we were out of town for two weeks. We did a TON of walking and swimming during our vacation and I didn't put on any weight despite feeling like I ate everything in sight lol so I am pleased. The pregnancy is causing me to retain a lot of water though, I'm hoping that getting back into the shred will help with it.

I'm not sure which day we'll start back up, I'd like to attempt it tomorrow but we'll see as the travelling really got to me. We had a red eye flight back from Vegas, one day at home, and then made a 6.5 hour drive out to see more family...so fun but exhausting! At the latest we'll start it again on Saturday :)

Love the results and before/after photos! You ladies rock!! :happydance:


----------



## sausages

I'm still doing it! I just went back to the beginning with heavier weights. I'm on level 2, day 4 today and I'm just going to do one week of each level I think. Had a bit of a slack week last week and I felt crap for it. Level two is still rock hard, especially with these bigger weights!! :)


----------

